# شروحات على برنامج AutoCAD Civil 3D من الكثافة الهندسية - مركز تدريب أوتوديسك في الأردن -



## الكثافه (15 يونيو 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ تماشياً مع رغبة زملائنا الأعزاء، فقد قررنا التقدم بهذه المشاركة لشرح التطبيقات العملية لبرنامج AutoCAD Civil 3D من خلال تحميل فيديوهات تعليمية ومخططات ووثائق مهمة.
نتمنى أن نتمكن بمشاركة جميع الزملاء المختصين من التأكد من احتراف جميع أدوات البرنامج وأن تعم المعرفة وروح المشاركة.......
للمشاركة بالمحاضرات والمعلومات مجانا من خلال موقعنا:http://www.rho-eng.com/edu


----------



## الكثافه (15 يونيو 2010)

*دليل لتعلم أساسيات برنامج AutoCAD Civil 3D*

لتحميل دليل لتعلم أساسيات برنامج AutoCAD Civil 3D من اعداد م. محمد الصمادي:
http://www.4shared.com/document/eZCq0xM4/C3D_Handout.html


----------



## الكثافه (15 يونيو 2010)

*انشاء مقاطع نموذجية مرنة في Civil 3D مع قابلية للميول (se) والتوسعات*

من خلال هذا الرابط أتمنى أن أتمكن من توضيح امكانية :

عمل مقاطع نموذجية مرنة
اضافة طبقات أخرى مثل طبقة التسوية TOPPING
استخدام code لتحديد مواد الطبقات والأسطح مثل Datum
تطبيق الميول وحساب كميات الفرشيات والأعمال الترابية
المقطع المنشأ يتقبل التوسعات
http://www.4shared.com/file/BZx3Rhs2...Earthwork.html
مع تمنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق
م. محمد الصمادي
للمزيد: 
http://www.rho-eng.com/edu


----------



## الكثافه (15 يونيو 2010)

*عمل مقاطع لطريق رئيسي وطرق الخدمة المجاورة بمقطع واحد ودراسة التداخلات بينهم*

من خلال هذا الرابط أتمنى أن تتمكنوا من عمل:

Offset Assembly
Combined Corridor
Combined cross sections
بالتالي يمكن عمل مقاطع لطريق رئيسي وطرق الخدمة المجاورة بمقطع واحد ودراسة التداخلات بينهم
لتحميل الفيديو: 
http://www.4shared.com/video/RcQzVWy..._Sections.html


----------



## كرم ابراهيم (15 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (15 يونيو 2010)

مهندس محمد انا من مستخدمي الاند وانتقل الان انتقال مرحلي من الاند الي برنامج c3d وعندي عدة صعوبات تواجهني اثناء العمل ساسردها عليك واحدة تلو الاخري لكي لا اثقل عليك مأجور ان شاء الله
الاولي عندما اعمل تصميم لمسار افقي باستخدام الاشتوا تظهر عندي علي المسار علامة تحذير مع ان التصميم صحيح
ومهما غيرت من قيمة المنحني الانتقالي ونصف القطر لاتزال هذه العلامة موجودة فلو تكرمت تفضلا منك تشرح لنا 
تصميم منحني واحد باستخدام الاشتوا في البرنامج 
لك منا كل الامتنان والتقدير الذي لايكافي جهودك


----------



## africano800 (15 يونيو 2010)

مشكووور جدا يا بشمهندس لكن اخر رابطيين مش شغاليين


----------



## mostafammy (15 يونيو 2010)

اخر رابطيين مش شغالين 
شكرا على مجهودكم


----------



## الكثافه (16 يونيو 2010)

*الرابط للفيديو الأول والثاني*

Combined Cross Sections:
http://www.4shared.com/video/RcQzVWyh/Combined_Cross_Sections.html
Custom Assembly with S.E & Widening:
http://www.4shared.com/file/BZx3Rhs2/toppingMaterialsEarthwork.html


----------



## ياسرمحمد2007 (16 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الكثافه (16 يونيو 2010)

*فيديو لشرح تلبيس Materials للكوريدور مثل الأسفلت، وكذلك تهشير الميول الجانبية للقطع والطمم*

فيديو لشرح تلبيس Materials للكوريدور مثل الأسفلت، وكذلك تهشير الميول الجانبية للقطع والطمم، بالاضافة لاسقاط أشجار (أو عوائق) من المسطح (plan) الى المقاطع العرضية. 

http://www.4shared.com/video/W19pIDfu/Render.html


----------



## لهون جاف (16 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الموضوع المفيد 
لو ممكن وتتكرم بشرح طريقة اخراج 3D Viewer للشارع بعد التصميم


----------



## abedodeh (16 يونيو 2010)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ROUDS (16 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م.حسان (16 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
أنا عضو جديد و أريد المشاركة لأن عندي ملفات و كتب هندسية مهمة أريد أن أنشرها في هذا المنتدى الكريم
لكن لم أعرف كيف أستطيع أن أضيف مشاركة جديدة 
اذا ممكن دلوني و جزاكم الله خير


----------



## م.حسان (16 يونيو 2010)

عفوا , لم أعرف كيف أضيف موضوع جديد


----------



## africano800 (16 يونيو 2010)

مشكووور جدا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ali992 (16 يونيو 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## الكثافه (17 يونيو 2010)

اشارة لتعليق الأخ عبدالله عودة، الرجاء اعتبار هذه الموضوع منبر للأسئلة المتعلقة ببرنامج AutoCAD Civil 3D
ونحن بمساعدتكم سنحاول الإجابة...........كذلك أتمنى أن يشارك المختصون بأحسن ما لديهم لتعم الفائدة....


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (17 يونيو 2010)

اخي بارك الله فيك ونفع بك الجميع حقيقي الموضوع بجد مهم جدا لان كثير من الاخوه لديهم اسئلة في البرنامج 
وربنا يزيدك علم ويرفع درجتك دائما


----------



## الكثافه (17 يونيو 2010)

*السؤال فين؟؟؟؟*

:87:


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (17 يونيو 2010)

اخي العزيز بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير على ما تقدمه
وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## الكثافه (18 يونيو 2010)

*تصميم مسار مع تعديل Super-Elevation من خلال Civil 3D 2011*

This Video show:

The difference between Rv & Rmin in the horizontal alignment design.
Plotting Super Elevation diagram
Changing Super elevation Transitions & Values Graphically

Download link:
http://www.4shared.com/video/L6EI5tO5/Super_elevation.html


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (18 يونيو 2010)

سؤالي الاول استاذي الفاضل
عندما اعمل تصميم لمسار افقي باستخدام الاشتوا تظهر عندي علي المسار علامة تحذير مع ان التصميم صحيح
ومهما غيرت من قيمة المنحني الانتقالي ونصف القطر لاتزال هذه العلامة موجودة فلو تكرمت تفضلا منك تشرح لنا 
تصميم منحني واحد باستخدام الاشتوا في البرنامج 
لك منا كل الامتنان والتقدير الذي لايكافي جهودك


----------



## حسام عبدالله كيلان (18 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحم الله وبركاته انا بحاول انزل تعليم اللاند من فضلكم حد يقولي ايه


----------



## الكثافه (19 يونيو 2010)

*تصميم منحنى أفقى باستخدام الكودات*

الأخ أشرف
لن أستطيع أن أعرف السبب وراء عدم حصولك على تصميم بدون أخطاء دون رؤية المخطط! يرجى تحميل عينة للمراجعة. كذلك سبق أن أرسلت فيديو يشرح ذلك حسب طلبكم، وإليك الرابط:
http://www.4shared.com/video/L6EI5tO5/Super_elevation.html
من المهم ملاحظة أن نصف القطر المحسوب بالبرنامج هو Rv وليس Rmin وقد تكون هذه من هفوات البرنامج!!!:8: لذا يجب أن يقوم المصمم بالتعديل حسب ما جاء بالفيديو...... 
تذكر أن : (Rv=V2/127(e%+f لذا فان زيادة Rmin=Rv+W لا تعني شيئا اذا تم تعديل قيمة e%


----------



## الكثافه (19 يونيو 2010)

*What is the new in AutoCAD Civil 3D comparing to LAND*

السلام عليكم،
لا تضيع وقتك بتعلم اللاند..... لازم تكون ملاحق للتكنولوجيا.... اللي عمل اللاند لغاه وعمل Civil 3D طبعا والفرق شاسع! أولا تعلم اللاند لدرجة الاحتراف أصعب جدا جدا من تعلم Civil 3D واليك ميزات بسيطة في Civil 3D مقارنة باللاند:

What is the new in AutoCAD Civil 3D comparing to LAND?

•	Automatic Dynamic link between Plan–Profile–Cross Sections,
•	Ease to modify plan and/or profile by just moving the vertices (PI’s),
•	Easier drawing format and production,
•	Connected to Google earth,
•	Built-in Cross Sections templates,
•	Everything in one drawing; No project folders,
•	Intersection Design Tools,
•	Extension of existing alignment and/or profile,
•	Design check
•	Labeling existing ground for cross sections at grade break
•	Maintain pavement layers side slope (i.e. 3:1) while changing offset according to super elevation.
•	Generating 3D rendering and transferred to 3D Max.​


----------



## الكثافه (19 يونيو 2010)

*Rho Engineering Academy - AutoCAD Civil 3D Library*

جميع الفيديوهات بمكان واحد للجميع
http://rho.4shared.com


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (19 يونيو 2010)

والله مهندس محمد دروسك قيمة جدا وربنا يبارك فيك ويجعله في ميزان حسناتك وهطبق الشرح ان شاء الله للتصميم بالكود وبعد اذن حضرتك سؤال اخر 
استاذي في الاند كان اخراج نقاط ال finish من قائمة point output كان الفورمات نقدر نستورده ببرنامج earth 
work هل في السيفيل طريقة نصل بسهولة الي هذا الفورمات او شرح اخراج النقاط للكوريدور بالطريقة الامثل للتنفيذ في الموقع مع التحية


----------



## احمدعبدالتواب (19 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وجعلة الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## لهون جاف (19 يونيو 2010)

*بارك الله في جهودك*

أخي الفاضل 
شكرا على هذه الدروس القيمة
تعقيبا على درس ال Superelevation عندما اضغط على ال Alignment من الفقرة Modify وكما يظهر في الصورة ادناه لا اشاهد ايقونة ال Superelevation فما السبب يا ترى


----------



## abedodeh (19 يونيو 2010)

اتوقع هذا الامر موجود في ال 3d 2011 وليس في 2010 طبعا في ال 2010 موجد ولكن بشكل مختلف


----------



## الكثافه (19 يونيو 2010)

*AutoCAD Civil 3D 2011*



لهون جاف قال:


> أخي الفاضل
> شكرا على هذه الدروس القيمة
> تعقيبا على درس ال Superelevation عندما اضغط على ال Alignment من الفقرة Modify وكما يظهر في الصورة ادناه لا اشاهد ايقونة ال Superelevation فما السبب يا ترى



أنت تستخدم 2010 والفيديو على برنامج 2011 والفرق بسيط: 
بإمكانك اختيار alignment properties وبعد ذلك انتقل الى super-elevation Tab
ومن هنا يمكنك المتابعة كما في الفيديو لكن التعديل يكون على جدول S.E وليس على s.e. diagram كما في AutoCAD Civil 3D 2011
بالمناسبة، أنصح الجميع بالانتقال لنسخة 2011 لأن بها عدة حسنات عن 2010 منها:

S.E Diagram (Graphical Editor)
Roundabout design within Intersection tools
Cross Section Sheet production ready command


----------



## لهون جاف (19 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي
هل تعلم صعوبة الحصول على هذا البرنامج في العراق
لقد حصلت على برنامج 2010 بطلعان الروح من اميركا والان 2011 ليكن الله في عون العراقيين 
مع ذلك اشكرك من كل قلبي ووفقك الله ساحاول جهدي للحصول على البرنامج الجديد فشروحاتك وشروحات المهندس أشرف غنيم وفواز العنسي شوقتني أكثر للانتقال من ال لاند ديسكتوب الى السفل 3دي


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (19 يونيو 2010)

اخي المهندس محمد سمعت وطبقت الدرس الخاص بالسوبر وكل شي تمام وربنا يبارك فيك 
ولكن عند رسم منحني انتقالي هنا يعطي الخطأ وفي درس حضرتك كان المنحني بسيط
لو امكن كريم الرد من حضرتك


----------



## مهندس إسلام سامى (23 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## abedodeh (23 يونيو 2010)

اخواني المهندس محمد الصمادي سافر اليوم لاداء العمرة نسال الله عز وجل ان يتقبل طاعته وطاعات جميع امة سيدنا محمدا صلى الله عليه وسلم وسيعود بمشيئتة سبحانه وتعالى بعد 10 ايام.


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (23 يونيو 2010)

اللهم تقبل منه واجزه خيرا


----------



## rasool2008 (23 يونيو 2010)

الله يدخلك الجنة انشاء الله


----------



## creator2 (27 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم
شكرا جزيلا على هذه الدروس المفيدة و الجهد المبذول فيها واضح و اكبر من اي كلمات شكر
تظهر لدي بعض المشاكل عند انشاء المقاطع العرضية cross section ولا ادري الطريقة للحل، و قد وضحت المشكلة في الصور المرفقة

ارجو المساعدة و شكرا


----------



## ياسرمحمد2007 (28 يونيو 2010)

نسال الله عز وجل ان يتقبل طاعته وطاعات جميع امة سيدنا محمدا صلى الله عليه وسلم


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (29 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## الهندسي 80 (30 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وتقبل طاعتك


----------



## لهون جاف (3 يوليو 2010)

*اللهم تقبل منه واجزه خيرا*​


----------



## الكثافه (4 يوليو 2010)

*اخراج المقاطع العرضية*



creator2 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> شكرا جزيلا على هذه الدروس المفيدة و الجهد المبذول فيها واضح و اكبر من اي كلمات شكر
> تظهر لدي بعض المشاكل عند انشاء المقاطع العرضية cross section ولا ادري الطريقة للحل، و قد وضحت المشكلة في الصور المرفقة
> 
> ارجو المساعدة و شكرا



السلام عليكم،
أعتذر لعدم تمكني من التواصل معكم خلال الأيام الماضية، وأتمنى أن أتمكن تعويض كل ذلك من خلال اضافة مواضيع شيقة تهم الجميع خلال الأيام القادمة.
أما بخصوص موضوع اخراج المقاطع، أرجو من الله أن أتمكن من تغطية هذا الموضوع بشكل واسع من خلال فيديو توضيحي يبين كل ماطلبت بالإضافة لوضع المقاطع بإطارات كما في plan_profile مع اضافة جداول المساحات للأعمال الترابية وأعمال الفرشيات


----------



## creator2 (4 يوليو 2010)

شكرا للرد و انا بالانتظار


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (5 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا مهندس محمد فعلا شرح اخراج المقاطع العرضية مهم وعندنا فيه قصور
ولو امكن اضافة الي الدرس امكانية عمل ملف مثل هيئة الاند لنقاط الطريق كما في الملف المرفق
شاكرين ومقدرين مجهودك الكبير وربنا يجزيك الف خير





مشاهدة المرفق finish final detour ur10.txt


----------



## africano800 (5 يوليو 2010)

هل يمكننا رسم في ال civil 3d ال template كما في اللاند دون تطبيق اشكال جاهزه


----------



## الكثافه (5 يوليو 2010)

africano800 قال:


> هل يمكننا رسم في ال civil 3d ال template كما في اللاند دون تطبيق اشكال جاهزه



بالتأكيد ولكن!
رسم polyline وتعريفها sub assemblies يحرمك من(.Super elevation, widening, ...etc)
ولكن يمكنك الالتفاف من خلال الطريقة المشروحة سابقاً في الفيديو التالي وهي تفي بالغرض:
http://www.4shared.com/file/BZx3Rhs2/toppingMaterialsEarthwork.html
الطريقة الأسلم هي استخدام برمجة NET.


----------



## زانا سواره (6 يوليو 2010)

اللهم أطل حياته على طاعتك وأحسن عمله واغفر له 
وأكثر ماله وولده وبارك له فيما أعطيته يا رب العالمين.


----------



## زانا سواره (6 يوليو 2010)

لهون جاف قال:


> بارك الله فيك يا أخي
> هل تعلم صعوبة الحصول على هذا البرنامج في العراق
> لقد حصلت على برنامج 2010 بطلعان الروح من اميركا والان 2011 ليكن الله في عون العراقيين
> مع ذلك اشكرك من كل قلبي ووفقك الله ساحاول جهدي للحصول على البرنامج الجديد فشروحاتك وشروحات المهندس أشرف غنيم وفواز العنسي شوقتني أكثر للانتقال من ال لاند ديسكتوب الى السفل 3دي


 
الأخ لهون الجاف 
 نسخة 2011 في العراق - أربيل - شارع المظفرية.
تستطيع الحصول عليه .
:77::77::77:


----------



## mohysahmed (6 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي


----------



## زانا سواره (7 يوليو 2010)

اللهم آتيه الحكمة التي من أوتيها فقد أوتي خيرا كثيرا



 نحن في انتظار المزيد يا دكتور


----------



## لهون جاف (14 يوليو 2010)

الاخ زانا سوارة شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك يا اخي


----------



## سيف سلومي (15 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك بس اذا ممكن هل هنالك دورات اوتوكاد 3d civil في عمان .... واين يقع مركز اوتوديسك وكم هي كلفت الدورة مع الشكر


----------



## الكثافه (15 يوليو 2010)

سيف سلومي قال:


> بارك الله فيك بس اذا ممكن هل هنالك دورات اوتوكاد 3d civil في عمان .... واين يقع مركز اوتوديسك وكم هي كلفت الدورة مع الشكر



You can check this link:
http://www.4shared.com/document/9-5bpSu_/RHO-C3D.html


----------



## احمد محمود هاشم (16 يوليو 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا...
جزاك الله خيرا...
جزاك الله خيرا*​*
*


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (19 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## الكثافه (22 يوليو 2010)

*اخراج المقاطع العرضية باستخدام Grade breaks style*



creator2 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> شكرا جزيلا على هذه الدروس المفيدة و الجهد المبذول فيها واضح و اكبر من اي كلمات شكر
> تظهر لدي بعض المشاكل عند انشاء المقاطع العرضية cross section ولا ادري الطريقة للحل، و قد وضحت المشكلة في الصور المرفقة
> 
> ارجو المساعدة و شكرا



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أرفق لكم فيديو يظهر طريقة اخراج المقاطع العرضية بحيث كما في الصورة المرفقه 
انتظروا المزيد ولكن على موقع الكثافة الهندسية...... http://www.rho-eng.com/edu
لتحميل الفيديو:
http://www.4shared.com/video/F5mAC8mc/Rho-Cross-Section.html


----------



## abedodeh (24 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## بدر الدين الانصاري (6 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير وزادك علما نافعا


----------



## superdevotee (6 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم
أنا لسه جديد في التصميم بالبرامج و عايز أتعلم لاند أو civil
نزلت برنامج civil 3d 2011 و بحاول أتعلمه بس فعلا الموضوع عايز يتبسط للناس الجديدة
و عندي مشكلة إني لما بفتح السيفيل أول مرة بتظهر قوائم سيفيل و من تاني مرة بتظهر قوائم أتوكاد
بعمل worlspace customize
و أحمل civil 3d فالقوايم بتاعة سيفيل بتتزود مع قوايم أتوكاد والريبون زي ما هو ما بيتغيرش للسيفيل
ياريت حد يقولي على حل للمشكلة دي
و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## الكثافه (19 أغسطس 2010)

*the road ahead*

السلام عليكم
الرابط يحوي فيديو عن وظائف وامكانيات برنامج AutoCAD Civil 3D
أتمنى لكم مطالعة ممتعة ورمضان مبارك 
http://www.adskmedia.com/theroadahead/


----------



## mostafammy (20 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا 
ونتظر منك المزيد ان شاء الله


----------



## سيزوت الجديد (29 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله
هل من الممكن فتح ملفات السيفل على برنامج الاوتكاد فى جهاز اخر 
دون حدوث تلف للرسومات وظهورها بدون المعلومات التصميميه
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## طوكر (22 سبتمبر 2010)

الأخ محمد الصمادي

هل عندكم دورات بالمملكة العربية السعودية ؟؟


----------



## طوكر (22 سبتمبر 2010)

الأخ محمد الصمادي
هناك رابطان بهما خطأ وهما (Combined Cross Sections) و (topping,Materials&Earthwork) نرجو تنزيلهما مرة أخرى 
وجزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## odwan (22 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (23 سبتمبر 2010)

لهون جاف قال:


> بارك الله فيك يا أخي
> هل تعلم صعوبة الحصول على هذا البرنامج في العراق
> لقد حصلت على برنامج 2010 بطلعان الروح من اميركا والان 2011 ليكن الله في عون العراقيين
> مع ذلك اشكرك من كل قلبي ووفقك الله ساحاول جهدي للحصول على البرنامج الجديد فشروحاتك وشروحات المهندس أشرف غنيم وفواز العنسي شوقتني أكثر للانتقال من ال لاند ديسكتوب الى السفل 3دي



السلام عليكم 
اخي هذه البرامج موجودة في العاصمة العراقية بغداد 
في شارع الصناعة امام الجامعة التكنولوجية
في هذا الشارع تجد كل ما هو جديد في عالم البرامج

لكن المشكلة الوحيدة ان هذه المكاتب لا يوجد فيها اسطوانات تعليمية عن مثل هكذا برامج


----------



## الكثافه (23 سبتمبر 2010)

سيزوت الجديد قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله
> هل من الممكن فتح ملفات السيفل على برنامج الاوتكاد فى جهاز اخر
> دون حدوث تلف للرسومات وظهورها بدون المعلومات التصميميه
> ولكم جزيل الشكر



sure, Just export to AutoCAD from the file menu


----------



## الكثافه (23 سبتمبر 2010)

طوكر قال:


> الأخ محمد الصمادي
> هناك رابطان بهما خطأ وهما (Combined Cross Sections) و (topping,Materials&Earthwork) نرجو تنزيلهما مرة أخرى
> وجزاك الله عنا كل خير



all videos acailable at: 
www.rho.4shared.com
also you can find more public material on
www.rho-eng.com/edu


----------



## الكثافه (23 سبتمبر 2010)

طوكر قال:


> الأخ محمد الصمادي
> 
> هل عندكم دورات بالمملكة العربية السعودية ؟؟



يوجد اتصالات سابقة مع هيئة المساحة الجيولوجية السعودية في جدة لعقد دورات AutoCAD Civil 3D
ولامانع لدينا من التعاون مع أي جهة هندسية أو علمية لعقد دورات في أي مكان في الوطن العربي الواحد


----------



## الكثافه (23 سبتمبر 2010)

superdevotee قال:


> السلام عليكم
> أنا لسه جديد في التصميم بالبرامج و عايز أتعلم لاند أو civil
> نزلت برنامج civil 3d 2011 و بحاول أتعلمه بس فعلا الموضوع عايز يتبسط للناس الجديدة
> و عندي مشكلة إني لما بفتح السيفيل أول مرة بتظهر قوائم سيفيل و من تاني مرة بتظهر قوائم أتوكاد
> ...



first of all, forget land and stick to AutoCAD Civil 3D
for essential training material you can download the essential course hand out, and learning videos free from:
www.rho.4shared.com
for any more help, please contact us on 
www.rho-eng.com/edu


----------



## الكثافه (23 سبتمبر 2010)

*2011: Resolving installation issues with a clean install of AutoCAD Civil 3D*



superdevotee قال:


> السلام عليكم
> أنا لسه جديد في التصميم بالبرامج و عايز أتعلم لاند أو civil
> نزلت برنامج civil 3d 2011 و بحاول أتعلمه بس فعلا الموضوع عايز يتبسط للناس الجديدة
> و عندي مشكلة إني لما بفتح السيفيل أول مرة بتظهر قوائم سيفيل و من تاني مرة بتظهر قوائم أتوكاد
> ...



2011: Resolving installation issues with a clean install of AutoCAD Civil 3D
http://usa.autodesk.com/adsk/servlet/ps/dl/item?siteID=123112&id=14929539&linkID=9240697


----------



## طوكر (23 سبتمبر 2010)

الأخ الفاضل / محمد الصمادي

حاولت من نفس الرابط الذي ذكرته في المشاركة أعلاه ولكن هذين الملفين بهما خطأ وأرجو أن تلاحظ الصور المرفقة


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (23 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا 

عندي استفسار ؟؟؟؟؟؟
هل يوجد مكتب لكم في العراق ؟؟؟
تقدمون دورات تدريبية في العراق


----------



## الكثافه (23 سبتمبر 2010)

طوكر قال:


> الأخ الفاضل / محمد الصمادي
> 
> حاولت من نفس الرابط الذي ذكرته في المشاركة أعلاه ولكن هذين الملفين بهما خطأ وأرجو أن تلاحظ الصور المرفقة



will it seems you need to disable your antivirus* for a while!
i'll update these files soon, thank you for notifying me


----------



## طوكر (23 سبتمبر 2010)

الأخ الفاضل / محمد الصمادي
عطلت الإنتي فايروس وأيضاً الرابطين لم يعملا وقد لاحظت أن فيلم الفيديو غير موجود ولاحظ الصورة بينما في باقي ملفات الفيديو يعمل على طول قبل التنزيل

ولي طلب صغير إذا أمكن تضمين الرسومات وملفات الأسطح في موقع التنزيل لشركة (rho) لنطبق الأمثلة معك مباشرة


----------



## حارث البدراني (24 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (24 سبتمبر 2010)

قاسم الكيميائي قال:


> شكرا جزيلا
> 
> عندي استفسار ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> هل يوجد مكتب لكم في العراق ؟؟؟
> تقدمون دورات تدريبية في العراق





لم يتم الرد على سؤالي!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## طوكر (25 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً يا أخي محمد الصمادي 
نزلت الملفين وشكراً لك على الإهتمام


----------



## الكثافه (25 سبتمبر 2010)

قاسم الكيميائي قال:


> لم يتم الرد على سؤالي!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



للأسف لا يوجد لنا مكتب بالعراق 
ولكن نقوم بتدريب بعض الأخوة العراقيين في عمان


----------



## الكثافه (25 سبتمبر 2010)

طوكر قال:


> الأخ الفاضل / محمد الصمادي
> عطلت الإنتي فايروس وأيضاً الرابطين لم يعملا وقد لاحظت أن فيلم الفيديو غير موجود ولاحظ الصورة بينما في باقي ملفات الفيديو يعمل على طول قبل التنزيل
> 
> ولي طلب صغير إذا أمكن تضمين الرسومات وملفات الأسطح في موقع التنزيل لشركة (rho) لنطبق الأمثلة معك مباشرة



لقد قمت بتحميل الملف شخصياً من خلال هذا الرابط:
http://www.4shared.com/video/RcQzVWyh/Combined_Cross_Sections.html
على كل حال، تابع موقعنا الالكتروني التعليم لأننا سنقوم بتلبية طلبك الأخير من خلاله قريباً
www.rho-eng.com/edu
شاكرا لك اهتمامك وحرصك
محمد الصمادي


----------



## طوكر (25 سبتمبر 2010)

أخي / م محمد الصمادي 
لي إقتراح وهو تنزيل مشروع كامل لتصميم طريق مع الشرح مثل طريقة أخونا م / اشرف غنيم وترقيم الملفات للمتابعة وجزاك الله خيراً للإهتمام


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (25 سبتمبر 2010)

الكثافه قال:


> للأسف لا يوجد لنا مكتب بالعراق
> ولكن نقوم بتدريب بعض الأخوة العراقيين في عمان



شكرا جزيلا على الرد


نأمل ان يكون لكم مكتب في العراق في المستقبل القريب


----------



## عاشق الحب الجميل (25 سبتمبر 2010)

*استفسار حول القاطع العرضية في c3d*

السلام عليكم يابش مهندس محمد الصمادي كيف حالك ................
عندي مشكلة في القطاعات العرضية على برنامج c3d حيث ان الشركة الأجنبية التي اعمل فيها مطلوب مني اضافة مناسيب عند مسافات معينه للأرض الطبيعية........حيث ان c3d يحسب كل offcit اعطيت له حيث مضطر الى تغيير offcit يدوي لكل القطاعات عن طريق برنامج autocad حيث ان الطريق عرضها 3.50م وعند نهاية الطريق لايخرج المناسيب ........ وايضا عند محطة معينة يوجد موقف سيارات بجانب الطريق حيث ان الطريق 3.5م والموقف 3م كما موضحة في الصورة (1)ويعطي 7 م والمسافة من السنتر الي نهاية الموقف 6.50م وايضا منسوب نهاية القطاع 8.50م .......... والموضوع في المرفقات ..
ارجو الرد والمساعدة وجزاكم الله الفصحة وعافية وجعله في مزان حسناتكم​


----------



## الكثافه (26 سبتمبر 2010)

*حساب الحجوم بين سطحين ورسم الشبكة للموقع*

http://www.4shared.com/video/aBbCS4qf/TIN_Volumes.html
​الموقع في جبال عجلون شمال المملكة​


----------



## الكثافه (26 سبتمبر 2010)

عاشق الحب الجميل قال:


> السلام عليكم يابش مهندس محمد الصمادي كيف حالك ................
> عندي مشكلة في القطاعات العرضية على برنامج c3d حيث ان الشركة الأجنبية التي اعمل فيها مطلوب مني اضافة مناسيب عند مسافات معينه للأرض الطبيعية........حيث ان c3d يحسب كل offcit اعطيت له حيث مضطر الى تغيير offcit يدوي لكل القطاعات عن طريق برنامج autocad حيث ان الطريق عرضها 3.50م وعند نهاية الطريق لايخرج المناسيب ........ وايضا عند محطة معينة يوجد موقف سيارات بجانب الطريق حيث ان الطريق 3.5م والموقف 3م كما موضحة في الصورة (1)ويعطي 7 م والمسافة من السنتر الي نهاية الموقف 6.50م وايضا منسوب نهاية القطاع 8.50م .......... والموضوع في المرفقات ..
> ارجو الرد والمساعدة وجزاكم الله الفصحة وعافية وجعله في مزان حسناتكم​


السلام عليكم، 
أولا Civil 3D يمكننا من اخراج المقاطع العرضية حسب التغير في السطح بالاضافة لازاحات ثابته، وبالتالي لن نحتاج نهائيا لتحرير المقاطع يدوياً !!!!
أنظر هذا الفيديو لاخراج المقاطع العرضية:
http://www.4shared.com/video/F5mAC8mc/Rho-Cross-Section.html
سوف يتضح لك من خلال هذه التجربة التي تمر بها القيمة المضافة لبرنامج AutoCAD Civil 3D
محمد الصمادي


----------



## احمدعبدالتواب (27 سبتمبر 2010)

الكثافه قال:


> http://www.4shared.com/video/abbcs4qf/tin_volumes.html
> الموقع في جبال عجلون شمال المملكة


 
ملف الصوت فى هذا الفديو لا يعمل
وشكرا جزيلا على هذا المجهود


----------



## abedodeh (27 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور اخوي ابو علي وربنا يمن بالشفاء العاجل للوالده الغالية ويقر عينك بها.


----------



## creator2 (27 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## زهزوه (28 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم مهندس محمد الصمادي
كلمة الشكر لا تكفي أمام هذا النفع الذي تبذله لنا , لن اشكرك كما شكرك باقي الأخوة , بل سأدعو الله عز وجل أن يكتب لك في كل كليك ضغطها على الماوس أثناء تسجيل الفيديو عشر حسنات, بارك الله لك و بارك بك و بأهلك و زادك من فضله العظيم​


----------



## محمد عسيل (28 سبتمبر 2010)

باشمهندس محمد الصمادى جزاك الله خير
اذا كان لدينا عدة layouts على بروفايل واحد كيف يمكن تغير لون كل على حدة ؟
مرفق الرسم


----------



## ABIDI MED ELHADI (12 أكتوبر 2010)

baraka allah fik


----------



## sosohoho (13 أكتوبر 2010)

ارجو المساعدة انا نصبت البرنامج c3d لكن المشكلة لا يحتوي على قائمة Genaral ..... ارجو المساعدة..... علماَ ان النسخة هي civl 3d 2009


----------



## انور الزبيدي (13 أكتوبر 2010)

ياريت لو تستخدمون الميديا فاير لرفع الدروس


----------



## IMPERIL (13 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## walid80ly (15 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اخوكم محتاج الي كتب او فيديو لتعليم autocad civil 3d 2010 
ونتمنى ان تفيدوني افادكم الله


----------



## amar2222 (15 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور اخي


----------



## منال الصادق (18 أكتوبر 2010)

م محمد الصماوي رجاء اريد محاضراتك التي علي الميديا فير حيث لا استطيع الوصول اليها وجزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## لهون لهونى (19 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## الكثافه (19 أكتوبر 2010)

*التعامل مع ملفات المشاريع في Civil 3D لتخفيف حجم اللوحات*

عمل مجلد للمشروع وتخزين البيانات عليه. . . وامكانية ربط أي ملف جديد بنفس المشروع وتحديد البيانات المراد ادراجها باللوحة الجديدة وبالتالي التحكم بحجم الملف.
الرابط للفيديو:

http://www.4shared.com/video/OVqBFjYr/Data_Shortcut.html


----------



## sosohoho (19 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا لك يا وردة


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (19 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بعد ازن اخي العزيز م محمد الصمادي تم رفع دروسه على الميديا فير في شرح civil 3d
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t226827.html#post1887616


----------



## عاصفة الشوق (21 أكتوبر 2010)

عفوا بس انا واحد مش وحدة واشكركم على هذا الموضوع الرائع وعلى جهدكم الطيب مع تحياتي


----------



## منال الصادق (22 أكتوبر 2010)

ربنا يكرمك ويجعله في ميزان حسناتك بس انا عندي سوال لو عندي منحني سبيرال ازاي اظبط السيفل علشان السوبر اليفجن


----------



## صباحووو (24 أكتوبر 2010)

السادة / مركز الكثافة الهندسية 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة ،،،
لقد حاولت الوصول لكم من خلال الأنترنت ولكنني لم استطيع !!
فإذا كنتم تستطيعون تقديم دورات في برنامج AutoCAD Civil 3D الرجاء وضع أيميل للمراسلة أو طريقة أتصال 

مع العلم أنني من المملكة العربية السعودية .

شكرا لكم .


----------



## الكثافه (24 أكتوبر 2010)

صباحووو قال:


> السادة / مركز الكثافة الهندسية
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة ،،،
> لقد حاولت الوصول لكم من خلال الأنترنت ولكنني لم استطيع !!
> فإذا كنتم تستطيعون تقديم دورات في برنامج AutoCAD Civil 3D الرجاء وضع أيميل للمراسلة أو طريقة أتصال
> ...


السلام عليكم
موقع التدريب على الشبكة هو 
*http://www.rho-eng.com/edu*
علما بأنه يمكنك الإشتراك وتحميل الملفات مجانا
م. محمد الصمادي
[email protected]


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (24 أكتوبر 2010)

الكثافه قال:


> السلام عليكم
> موقع التدريب على الشبكة هو
> *http://www.rho-eng.com/edu*
> علما بأنه يمكنك الإشتراك وتحميل الملفات مجانا
> ...



اخي م. محمد جزاك الله خير الجزاء
حاولت اشارك في الموقع ولاكثر من مرة ولكن تظهر رسالة 
فشل ارسال الرسالة ولم يتم التسجيل ارجو الرد على هذه الرسالة 
وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## الكثافه (25 أكتوبر 2010)

قاسم الكيميائي قال:


> اخي م. محمد جزاك الله خير الجزاء
> حاولت اشارك في الموقع ولاكثر من مرة ولكن تظهر رسالة
> فشل ارسال الرسالة ولم يتم التسجيل ارجو الرد على هذه الرسالة
> وشكرا جزيلا


 
بامكانك مراسلتي على الإيميل أعلاه لأبعث لك باسم المستخدم وكلمة السر!!! ولكن الجميع يستطيعون ذلك مباشرة! ولاأستطيع وضع تفاصيل على الملتقى احتراما لسياسة الملتقى.
تم حديثا تعريب الموقع التعليمي جزئيا للتسهيل على جميع المهتمين


----------



## الكثافه (25 أكتوبر 2010)

منال الصادق قال:


> ربنا يكرمك ويجعله في ميزان حسناتك بس انا عندي سوال لو عندي منحني سبيرال ازاي اظبط السيفل علشان السوبر اليفجن


كما يظهر في الصورة، يتم تحديد %RUNOFF أي حصة السبيرال من طول RUNOFF وبالتالي نحدد مكان BFS بداية الفل سوبر.... 
كما يمكننا تعديل كل ذلك تفاعليا من الرسم Superelevation Diagram


----------



## الكثافه (25 أكتوبر 2010)

الكثافه قال:


> كما يظهر في الصورة، يتم تحديد %RUNOFF أي حصة السبيرال من طول RUNOFF وبالتالي نحدد مكان BFS بداية الفل سوبر....
> كما يمكننا تعديل كل ذلك تفاعليا من الرسم Superelevation Diagram


sorry, he is the attachment!!! :84:


----------



## omar1900 (25 أكتوبر 2010)

Merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## لهون لهونى (26 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله


----------



## الكثافه (27 أكتوبر 2010)

يعقوب العطاونه قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> بعد ازن اخي العزيز م محمد الصمادي تم رفع دروسه على الميديا فير في شرح civil 3d
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t226827.html#post1887616


 نحن نقوم بشكل دوري بتحميل ملفات على الصفحة rho.4shared.com
ولن نتمكن من تحديث باقي الصفحات!


----------



## sosohoho (27 أكتوبر 2010)

ارجو من اهل الخبرة المساعدة في برنامج c3d 2009 حيث انه لا يحتوي على tool space


----------



## علي الدبس (27 أكتوبر 2010)

يا باش مهندس.......والله هالرابط هذا ما انا عارف اتعامل معاه................شوفلك رابط تاني مع الشكر الجزيا


----------



## سلطاني2 (30 أكتوبر 2010)

احنة بالكلية التقنية بغداد عدنة البرنامج واي واحد يجي نطي بالثواب (الكلية البلزعفرانية) تكدر تجي لقسم المساحة وتاخذة علة فلاش 4 كيكا


----------



## mhabb (30 أكتوبر 2010)

الأخ المهندس محمد الصمادي
السلام عليكم
لقد حاولت مرارا الدخول الى موقع شركتكم ولم استطع ودائما تظهر رسالة error فماهو السبب؟؟؟؟
اتمنى أن تحل هذه المشكلة ...ولكم الشكر


----------



## مساح محترف (31 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
شكرا جزيلا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مساح محترف (31 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
عندي مشكلة عدم ظهور مفتاح supereleuation في قائمة alignments نسخة civil 3d 2011 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## مساح محترف (31 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
عندي مشكلة عدم ظهور مفتاح supereleuation في قائمة Alignment Properties نسخة civil 3d 2011 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## نور حمودي (1 نوفمبر 2010)

الله يعطيكم الصحة والعافية اخي محمد


----------



## الكثافه (4 نوفمبر 2010)

مساح محترف قال:


> السلام عليكم
> عندي مشكلة عدم ظهور مفتاح supereleuation في قائمة alignments نسخة civil 3d 2011
> ولكم جزيل الشكر


رجاءً انظر للفيديو المرفق
http://www.4shared.com/video/L6EI5tO5/Super_elevation.html


----------



## mostafammy (17 نوفمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

عندى مشكله فى فتح الملف 1aa يعطينى الصوره الموجوده بالمرفقات مش عارف فين المشكله


----------



## الكثافه (19 نوفمبر 2010)

mostafammy قال:


> عندى مشكله فى فتح الملف 1aa يعطينى الصوره الموجوده بالمرفقات مش عارف فين المشكله


 send me the cad file please!


----------



## mostafammy (19 نوفمبر 2010)

هوا نفس الملف الموجود غلى الفور شيرد وحملته مرتتين وبيعطينى نفس النتيجه


----------



## mostafammy (19 نوفمبر 2010)

هل السبب ممكن لانه محفوظ بيفرجن 2011 ومش بيفتح على 2010


----------



## mostafammy (20 نوفمبر 2010)

المشكله انى شغال على سيفل 2010 ياريت لو حضرتك او احد من الاخوه يحفظه بيفرجن اقل من 2011 
رجاء للاهميه القصوى


----------



## محمد حسام العاني (20 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد حسام العاني (20 نوفمبر 2010)

عندي مشكلة في تنزيل civil3d 2010 خيار تنزيل البرنامج يكون غير مفعل فكيف يمكن تفعيله
وشكراً


----------



## mostafammy (22 نوفمبر 2010)

ياريت من المهندس محمد الصمادى او من احد الاخوه يرفع ملف dwg بس يحفظه بيفرجن اقل من 2010


----------



## زهزوه (23 نوفمبر 2010)

*تعريف ال FGL على ال assembly*

السلام عليكم م.محمد الصمادي
لو سمحت سؤال بخصوص تعريف assembly أو تحديداً تعريف نقطة ال FGL على assembly , سابقاً في اللاند دسكتوب أثناء تعريف ال template يسالك البرنامج عن تعريف reference point فنختار مثلاً top of crown أو غيرها كمرجع لمسار ال template على الخط التصميمي للبروفايل , سؤالي هنا كيف يمكننا تعريف هذه النقطة في ال C3D
فرضاً لو عندي طريق سريع divided highway واريد تعريف نقطة ال FGL على خط الshoulder؟أي الخط الأصفر للطريق , كيف تكون العملية ؟ وأيضاً اي نقطة على assembly يحسبها البرنامج كنقطة مرجع لل FGL ؟ هل هي المربع الوجود في منتصف ال assembly ؟
ارفق اليك رسماً موضحاً. أرجو ان تكون الفكرة واضحة​


----------



## sosohoho (23 نوفمبر 2010)

مرحبة لكم ان تضعوا جميع الروابط في مكان واحد


----------



## staarfire (23 نوفمبر 2010)

محمد حسام العاني قال:


> عندي مشكلة في تنزيل civil3d 2010 خيار تنزيل البرنامج يكون غير مفعل فكيف يمكن تفعيله
> وشكراً


uninstall autocad viewer before install civil 3D


----------



## mostafammy (25 نوفمبر 2010)

محتاج ملف المشروع بس يكون بيفتح على سيفل 2010


----------



## زهزوه (27 نوفمبر 2010)

زهزوه قال:


> السلام عليكم م.محمد الصمادي​
> 
> لو سمحت سؤال بخصوص تعريف assembly أو تحديداً تعريف نقطة ال fgl على assembly , سابقاً في اللاند دسكتوب أثناء تعريف ال template يسالك البرنامج عن تعريف reference point فنختار مثلاً top of crown أو غيرها كمرجع لمسار ال template على الخط التصميمي للبروفايل , سؤالي هنا كيف يمكننا تعريف هذه النقطة في ال c3d
> فرضاً لو عندي طريق سريع divided highway واريد تعريف نقطة ال fgl على خط الshoulder؟أي الخط الأصفر للطريق , كيف تكون العملية ؟ وأيضاً اي نقطة على assembly يحسبها البرنامج كنقطة مرجع لل fgl ؟ هل هي المربع الوجود في منتصف ال assembly ؟​
> ارفق اليك رسماً موضحاً. أرجو ان تكون الفكرة واضحة​


 
مهندس محمد نحن في الإنتظار جزاك الله خير


----------



## jassim78 (27 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلالالا


----------



## احمد الفداوى (27 نوفمبر 2010)

اريد شرح بالعربى لجهاز توتليستيشن تيبكون 236ارجو رد سريع


----------



## الكثافه (9 ديسمبر 2010)

http://dc253.4shared.com/img/RcQzVWyh/Combined_Cross_Sections.wmv


----------



## الكثافه (9 ديسمبر 2010)

http://www.4shared.com/video/RcQzVWyh/Combined_Cross_Sections.html


----------



## الكثافه (9 ديسمبر 2010)

http://www.4shared.com/dir/2amrFPSx/Rho_ATC.html


----------



## الكثافه (11 ديسمبر 2010)

*Rho Engineering - Autodesk*

بالتأكيد نعطي دورات متخصصة في المساحة وهندسة الطرق ولكن للأسف الملتقى ليس مكانا لتقديم عروض الأسعار..... 
بالنسبة لمحتوى الدورات بامكانك تحميله من الرابط التالي:
http://rho-eng.com/academic/C3D-Rho-outline.pdf

شاكرا اهتمامكم


----------



## زهزوه (11 ديسمبر 2010)

سلام عليكم مهندس محمد ؟ بانتظار الرد منك على سؤالي في الصفحة السابقة
وشكراً على تعاونك


----------



## الكثافه (11 ديسمبر 2010)

sorry for late, i was out of my office last month
Assembly offsets will solve your case very simply.... 
if i could have the time i'll post a video in this regard soon...
thanks​


----------



## زهزوه (5 يناير 2011)

الكثافه قال:


> sorry for late, i was out of my office last month
> 
> assembly offsets will solve your case very simply....
> If i could have the time i'll post a video in this regard soon...
> ...


 شكراً مهندس محمد على التواصل , لقد طرحت السؤال على المهندس أشرف غنيم وقام بتسجيل فيديو عن الموضوع , لا تجهد نفسك و تضيع وقتك (خليها لسؤال تاني :7:,لأن الأسألة كتيرة و ما بتخلص ههههههه)
شكراً لك مرة أخرى


----------



## عباس الحديدي (8 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم 
استاذ محمد بدي احضر الى الاردن ولكني لا استطيع البقاء لمدة طويلة لتغطية كافة مواد دوراتكم بالمستوى الاولي والمتقدم . فمكن اعرف ما هي اقل فترة ممكنة لديكم لتغطية منهاج الدورة بصورة مكثفة جدا لتقليل الوقت بالنسبة لي ..اذا كان الموضوع محرج ولايجوز عرضه في موقع المنتدى ارجو الاجابة على الايميل [email protected]
مع شكري الجزيل


----------



## aalwshka (8 يناير 2011)

مشكوووور جدا جدا جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الكثافه (17 يناير 2011)

زهزوه قال:


> شكراً مهندس محمد على التواصل , لقد طرحت السؤال على المهندس أشرف غنيم وقام بتسجيل فيديو عن الموضوع , لا تجهد نفسك و تضيع وقتك (خليها لسؤال تاني :7:,لأن الأسألة كتيرة و ما بتخلص ههههههه)
> شكراً لك مرة أخرى


 
رأيت الفيديو ولكن هل هذا ماتريد؟ ماذا لوكان لديك رصيف بالجزيرة الوسطية !! :3:


----------



## الكثافه (17 يناير 2011)

زهزوه قال:


> شكراً مهندس محمد على التواصل , لقد طرحت السؤال على المهندس أشرف غنيم وقام بتسجيل فيديو عن الموضوع , لا تجهد نفسك و تضيع وقتك (خليها لسؤال تاني :7:,لأن الأسألة كتيرة و ما بتخلص ههههههه)
> شكراً لك مرة أخرى


 
أعتذر عن غيابي لفترة طويلة وذلك لانشغالي بمناقشة رسالة الماجستير في هندسة النقل من الجامعة الأردنية .....
أنا متفرغ الآن لخدمتكم بعد انتهاء دراستي.... والحمد لله رب العالمين:13:


----------



## mostafammy (17 يناير 2011)

الله يوفقك


----------



## samirantre (17 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## KiNg&QuEeN (18 يناير 2011)

اول اشي الف مبروك الماجستير...ثانيا ارجو انك تكون قرأت رسالتي ....انا حابب كثير اتعرف على مركزكم وخصوصا اني من عشاق برامج اتوديسك وبالاخص برنامج اتوكاد سيفل ثري دي بما نه في مجال تخصصي


----------



## الكثافه (19 يناير 2011)

KiNg&QuEeN قال:


> اول اشي الف مبروك الماجستير...ثانيا ارجو انك تكون قرأت رسالتي ....انا حابب كثير اتعرف على مركزكم وخصوصا اني من عشاق برامج اتوديسك وبالاخص برنامج اتوكاد سيفل ثري دي بما نه في مجال تخصصي


 
السلام عليكم
أشكرك على مشاركتك ...أنت وكل الزملاء في المنتدى مدعوون لزيارتنا في أي وقت لاطلاعنا على مشاكل مشاريعكم وللمساعدة في تقديم الحلول لها مجاناً لحاملي شهادة اجتياز دورة AutoCAD Civil 3Dمن أوتوديسك.....
موقعنا: _244 شارع المدينة المنورة - عمان / الأردن_


----------



## عباس الحديدي (19 يناير 2011)

الف مبروك استاذ محمد عى شهادة الماجستير . وانشاء الله يوم الدكتوراه


----------



## الكثافه (19 يناير 2011)

عباس الحديدي قال:


> الف مبروك استاذ محمد عى شهادة الماجستير . وانشاء الله يوم الدكتوراه


الله يبارك فيك ....


----------



## elfaki (20 يناير 2011)

مبروك الماجستير يا أخ محمد و عقبال الدكتوراة وبارك الله فيك و جزاك الله خيراً.


----------



## abedodeh (20 يناير 2011)

الف مبروك الماستر ابو علي وعقبال الدكتوراه وانشالله منها للاكبر منها وبالتوفيق


----------



## الكثافه (23 يناير 2011)

abedodeh قال:


> الف مبروك الماستر ابو علي وعقبال الدكتوراه وانشالله منها للاكبر منها وبالتوفيق


 بارك الله فيكم جميعا......


----------



## زهزوه (23 يناير 2011)

> رأيت الفيديو ولكن هل هذا ماتريد؟ ماذا لوكان لديك رصيف بالجزيرة الوسطية


 
أولا مبارك عليك الماجستير ,وأسأل المولى أن يزيدك علماً و معرفة و يرفع درجاتك في الدنيا والأخرة وعقبال الدكتوراه يارب.
بالنسبة للجزيرة الوسطية ألا يمكننا أن نضيف kerbstone subassembly بعد الshoulder subbassembly ?


----------



## الكثافه (25 يناير 2011)

*مشروع طرق على Civil 3D من البداية الى النهاية*

لتسهيل مهمة من يبحث عن طريقة سريعة لتعلم برنامج AutoCAD Civil 3D 2011 أرفق لكم رابط لفيديو يشرح خطوات تصميم طريق في منطقة ماعين قرب البحر الميت في الأردن. أتمنى لكم المنفعة
... والله من وراء القصد ... 
http://www.4shared.com/video/XjGImm07/maeen.html


----------



## محمد عسيل (25 يناير 2011)

مبرووووك الماستر وربنا يسهل ليك الدكتوراه 
عندى طلب ولدى احساس وحدس كبير بأنك أكثر شخص مؤهل لتحقيقه
كما تلاحظ فى الصورة بالأسفل هذه طريقة تصدير ومعالجة ملفات الأوتوكاد الى ثر دى ماكس
المطلوب هو كيف يمكن الحصول على هذه الأدوات والبرامج المساعدة لأنى صراحة بحثت فى كل الشبكة العنكبوتية بلا جدوى ويجزيك الله خير و يوفقك. 

VSP3D File Exporter for AutoCAD Civil 3D 2011
Dynamite VSP 4.2


----------



## الكثافه (26 يناير 2011)

*Available only to AutoCAD Civil 3D and 3ds Max Design Subscription customers.*

بامكانك تحميل الملف اذا كنت مشتركا مع أوتوديسك!! 
من خلال Subscription Center





محمد عسيل قال:


> مبرووووك الماستر وربنا يسهل ليك الدكتوراه
> عندى طلب ولدى احساس وحدس كبير بأنك أكثر شخص مؤهل لتحقيقه
> كما تلاحظ فى الصورة بالأسفل هذه طريقة تصدير ومعالجة ملفات الأوتوكاد الى ثر دى ماكس
> 
> ...


----------



## الكثافه (26 يناير 2011)

*civil 3] visualization extension*

لاعطاء فرصة لجميع الزملاء للتعرف على الموضوع المطروع من الزميل محمد عسيل يرجى تحميل ملف PDF التالي:
http://www.4shared.com/document/ZaIFBJIV/civil_visualization_extension_.html


----------



## الكثافه (26 يناير 2011)

*ملف مشروع طريق يوضح طريقة اخراج المقاطع باستخدام Grade Breake*

لتحميل ملف Civil 3D:
http://www.4shared.com/photo/1xyBiBXQ/rho.html


----------



## abedodeh (26 يناير 2011)

ربنا يجزيك كل الخير ويفتح عليك كمان وكمان مشكووووووووووووور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## الكثافه (27 يناير 2011)

*حساب كميات الأعمال المرحلية بالفواتير الشهرية*

السلام عليكم
بناء على رغبة ملحة لتطوير العمل الهندسي في مشاريع الطرق نتابع سسلسلة حساب الكميات من خلال فيديو لشرح طريقة حساب كميات الأعمال المرحلية بالفواتير الشهرية:
http://www.4shared.com/video/-ojnk9Cl/Payment-1.html


----------



## الكثافه (27 يناير 2011)

*حساب الحفريات الإنشائية على مقاطع الطرق*

لتحميل الفيديو:
http://www.4shared.com/video/TQ3XRlMZ/Structural_Excavation.html


----------



## elfaki (28 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً و بارك الله فيك.


----------



## زهزوه (29 يناير 2011)

الله يجزيك الخير و يبارك فيك على ما تبذله من علم نافع للجميع, جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## abedodeh (29 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك وعاجزين عن الشكر مواضيع تستحق فعلا ان تثبت في المنتدى لانها قيمة فعلا مع الاحترام الشديد لجميع مشاركات الزملاء الافاضل السابقة


----------



## sosohoho (29 يناير 2011)

شكرا لك الشرح رررررررررررررائع ..................بس بخصوص الملف Downloads
VSP3D File Exporter for AutoCAD Civil 3D 2010
انا اشتركت بالموقع لكن لحد الان لم يتم تفعيل حسابي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ هل لك ان تنزل الرابط على موقع معين وشكرا لك


----------



## الكثافه (29 يناير 2011)

I am not sure i can do that!!! sorry but such tools are oriented to AutoCAD Civil 3D subscriptions members 
If you have subscription contract number, just sign in and download your files
contact me personaly for more details​ 


sosohoho قال:


> شكرا لك الشرح رررررررررررررائع ..................بس بخصوص الملف Downloads
> VSP3D File Exporter for AutoCAD Civil 3D 2010
> انا اشتركت بالموقع لكن لحد الان لم يتم تفعيل حسابي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ هل لك ان تنزل الرابط على موقع معين وشكرا لك


----------



## الكثافه (29 يناير 2011)

*تثبيت المشاركة في المنتدى*

صديقي أبو عمر،
لا أعلم كيفية تثبيت هذه المشاركة في المنتدى... بالتأكيد لدى ادارة المنتدى معايير معينة لذلك 
مع الشكر... 
محمد الصمادي



abedodeh قال:


> بارك الله فيك وعاجزين عن الشكر مواضيع تستحق فعلا ان تثبت في المنتدى لانها قيمة فعلا مع الاحترام الشديد لجميع مشاركات الزملاء الافاضل السابقة


----------



## ابو عباده المصري (29 يناير 2011)

الأخ الكريم المهندس / محمد الصمادي بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير علي ما قدمته وماتقدمه من علم نافع لاخوانك في هذا المنتدي العظيم فشكرا جزيلا لك اخي الكريم نداء إلي الاخوه الكرام المشرفين علي المنتدي بتثبيت هذا الموضوع الرائع


----------



## جدوع (29 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خير ......
نداء إلي الاخوه الكرام المشرفين علي المنتدي بتثبيت هذا الموضوع الرائع


----------



## زهزوه (30 يناير 2011)

طلب للمشرف الأخ دفع الله حمدان هجو بتثبيت موضوع ال civil 3D يضم موضوعات الأخوة اللأفاضل المهندسين المحترمين محمد صمادي ,أشرف غنيم و أيمن قنديل


----------



## Laith hassan Ali (31 يناير 2011)

نداء إلي الاخوه الكرام المشرفين علي المنتدي بتثبيت هذا الموضوع الرائع


----------



## بوقعيقيص (2 فبراير 2011)




----------



## ahmedmohii2010 (2 فبراير 2011)

أرجو من الأستاذ محمد ان يشرح لنا كيفية تصميم شبكة صرف صحى بإستخدام برنامج ال civil 3d


----------



## بوقعيقيص (3 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك يابش مهندس الصمادي عل الشروحات 
ولكن ارجو منك المساعدة وياريت تشرح لي كيف اعدل في القطاعات من الى في المرفقات ارجو المساعدة


----------



## بوقعيقيص (3 فبراير 2011)




----------



## الكثافه (3 فبراير 2011)

*إخراج المقاطع العرضية*

الذي فهمته من سؤالك هو كيفية إخراج المقاطع لتكون حسب ال Grade Break وكذلك وضع الميول وألوان الطبقات والمناسيب وخلافه...... 
حسنا: عليك أولا استخدام UKIE بدلا من Metric (كلاهما متري) وللحصول عليه من control panel يمكنك تعديل تنزيل Civil 3D من خلال اضافة UKIE.

بعد ذلك عليك استخدام:

Section Data Band: Design and existing levels with offset
Section Displaay option: Corridor Style= plan view:CAD style hatching
[*]Section Displaay option: EG Style= Existing ground
وهكذا حتى تصل للشكل النهائي الذي تريد ...
. سأحاول أن أحمل فيديو مفصل لهذه العملية خلال الأسبوع القادم إن شاء الله



بوقعيقيص قال:


> بارك الله فيك يابش مهندس الصمادي عل الشروحات
> ولكن ارجو منك المساعدة وياريت تشرح لي كيف اعدل في القطاعات من الى في المرفقات ارجو المساعدة


----------



## الكثافه (3 فبراير 2011)

*إن شاء الله قريبا*

إن شاء الله قريبا بعد عطلة نهاية الأسبوع



ahmedmohii2010 قال:


> أرجو من الأستاذ محمد ان يشرح لنا كيفية تصميم شبكة صرف صحى بإستخدام برنامج ال civil 3d


----------



## بوقعيقيص (3 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك بش مهندس الصمادي لقد حاولت ولم افلح في ذلك ارجو تحميل فيديو مفصل بهذا الموضوع 
وانا لدي civil 3d2011 ,,,,,, , وجهزي به ويندوز 7


----------



## روني اوسو (4 فبراير 2011)

اخواني كيف يتم حساب الكميات في civil 3d 2010بين مستويين معلومي الاحداثيات والمناسيب ثم اريد معرفة الكميات من بقعة معينة من هذه الارض ارجو الافادة


----------



## روني اوسو (4 فبراير 2011)

لايوجد احد عنده هذه المعلومة


----------



## Hatem Tarawneh (4 فبراير 2011)

الله يعطيك العافيه أخي محمد
موضوع رائع
و أرجو من الإداره تثبيته
شكرا


----------



## الكثافه (5 فبراير 2011)

*حساب الكميات المرحلية عند منسوب معين*

السؤال غير واضح لي، ولكن ان كنت تقصد حساب الكميات المرحلية عند منسوب معين بقولك "من بقعة معينة " فبامكانك تعريف مسار وهمي وعمل sample line دون عمل كوريدور وبعد ذلك متابعة الشرح السابق في المشاركة رقم 168. 
اذا كنت تقصد غير ذلك يرجى التوضيح أكثر.



روني محمد قال:


> اخواني كيف يتم حساب الكميات في civil 3d 2010بين مستويين معلومي الاحداثيات والمناسيب ثم اريد معرفة الكميات من بقعة معينة من هذه الارض ارجو الافادة


----------



## الكثافه (5 فبراير 2011)

*تعديل اخراج المقاطع العرضية*

أرفق لكم الفيديو الذي يشرح كيفية تعديل اخراج المقاطع العرضية 
http://www.4shared.com/video/Uk0SNGSc/Cross-Sections.html
مع تحياتي ودعائي بسلامة مصر والأمة




الكثافه قال:


> الذي فهمته من سؤالك هو كيفية إخراج المقاطع لتكون حسب ال Grade Break وكذلك وضع الميول وألوان الطبقات والمناسيب وخلافه......
> حسنا: عليك أولا استخدام UKIE بدلا من Metric (كلاهما متري) وللحصول عليه من control panel يمكنك تعديل تنزيل Civil 3D من خلال اضافة UKIE.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## abedodeh (5 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك وزادك علما وتواضعا وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك .
رجاء من الزملاء الافاضل تثبيت هذا الموضوع وشكرا


----------



## الكثافه (5 فبراير 2011)

*مركز الكثافة بجدة قريبا ان شاء الله*

أرجو العلم بأنني أرغب بترخيص مكتب الكثافة للتدريب الهندسي بجدة قريبا ان شاء الله
نرجو منكم الدعم المعنوي والدعاء بالتوفيق
كذلك لمن يهتم بحضور دورات AutoCAD Civil 3D 2011 في جدة مراسلتي

أسأل الله التوفيق


----------



## sosohoho (5 فبراير 2011)

شكرا ........... لك ونتمنى لك التوفيق بكافات مجالات الحياة...........^_^


----------



## عاشق الحب الجميل (5 فبراير 2011)

شكرا لك ياباش مهندس علي هذا الشرح الجميل والرائع...في انتظار شروحاتك المتميزة


----------



## روني اوسو (6 فبراير 2011)

اقصد عزيزي انني اريد حساب حجوم الحفر والردم فرضا لمساحة 100 هكتار ثم اريد حساب الحجوم لمقاسم صغيرة ضمن هذه المساحة وشكرا بعد تقسيم هذه الارض لمقاسم صغيرة 10 هكتار فرضا


----------



## الكثافه (6 فبراير 2011)

*Boundary*

الحل ببساطة أن تضع حد (Boundary) مؤقت للسطح الثاني حسب حدود قطعة الأرض المطلوبة وتحديث سطح الحجوم لرؤية النتائج، ثم تحرك هذا الحد (Boundary) للقطع الأخرى.... 




روني محمد قال:


> اقصد عزيزي انني اريد حساب حجوم الحفر والردم فرضا لمساحة 100 هكتار ثم اريد حساب الحجوم لمقاسم صغيرة ضمن هذه المساحة وشكرا بعد تقسيم هذه الارض لمقاسم صغيرة 10 هكتار فرضا


----------



## elfaki (6 فبراير 2011)

شكراً أخى الكريم‘ جزاك الله خيراً و بارك الله فيك‘ على هذا الشرح الرائع و المتميز‘ وأسأل الله أن يجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك.


----------



## ahmedmohii2010 (6 فبراير 2011)

أرجوامن معلمنا الا ينسى طلبى لاننى فى امس الحاجه اليه وهوشرح تصميم شبكة صرف صحى


----------



## روني اوسو (6 فبراير 2011)

شكرا لك ولكن من اي قائمة نأخذ قيمة الحجم للباوندري المطلوب اي ماهي التعليمة


----------



## هاجس اليمن (6 فبراير 2011)

ممشششششككككككككككككككككوووووور


----------



## عقيل الاسدي (6 فبراير 2011)

ممنون منك يامهندس ويارب التوفيق


----------



## بوقعيقيص (7 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك بش مهندس الصمادي وجزاك الله خير كثير لااعرف كيف اشكرك لو كنت اكتب الشعر لمدحتك بالشعر ............. ولكني ادعو لك بدوام الصحة والعافية اللهم زد علمه في ماينفع الأمه السلاميه


----------



## A.AZZAHED (7 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لو سمحت مهندس محمد 
انا اتبع نفس الخطوات اللى فى الفيديو ولا تظهر المقاطع العرضيه كما بالشكل
ويظهر كما فى الصورة المرفقة ارجو المساعده


----------



## safa aldin (7 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## كبل (7 فبراير 2011)

مشكور بارك الله فيك وبعملك


----------



## الكثافه (8 فبراير 2011)

*ملف الأوتوكاد سيفل 3دي 2011 لاخراج المقاطع العرضية*

وعليكم السلام
بامكانك تحميل ملف الأوتوكاد والذي يحتوي مقطع عرضي جاهز لنسخ التنسيقات الموجودة الى مشروعك
http://www.4shared.com/photo/1xyBiBXQ/rho.html



A.AZZAHED قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> لو سمحت مهندس محمد
> انا اتبع نفس الخطوات اللى فى الفيديو ولا تظهر المقاطع العرضيه كما بالشكل
> ويظهر كما فى الصورة المرفقة ارجو المساعده


----------



## الكثافه (9 فبراير 2011)

*موقع متخصص بتعليم تصميم وحساب كميات الطرق باستخدام AutoCAD Civil 3D*

لأول مرة في العالم العربي​ 
موقع متخصص بتعليم تصميم وحساب كميات
الطرق باستخدام AutoCAD Civil 3D
مجاناً​ 
http://www.rho-eng.com/Tutorials​


----------



## sosohoho (9 فبراير 2011)

يا وردا انت انسان طيب جداَ............شكرا لك


----------



## رامي الجديد (10 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك على هذه الجهود المميزة


----------



## اللوزالشمالي (11 فبراير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## dirar89 (12 فبراير 2011)

يرجى من الاخوة الزملاء في ادارة الملتقى تثبيت هذا الموضوع الرائع


----------



## radi ahmad (12 فبراير 2011)

مواضيع رائعة وقيمة ... بارك الله فيكم ...


----------



## laithmimi (12 فبراير 2011)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع القيم الرائع


----------



## radi ahmad (12 فبراير 2011)

نرجو من الأخوة الأعزاء في إدارة الملتقى تثبيت هذا الموضوع العلمي القيم .. وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## deaa qtashat (12 فبراير 2011)

الف الف شكر على هذا الموضوع الرائع وياحبذا من الاخواة ان تثبتو هذا الموضوع


----------



## mamoun algananem (12 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيكم و جزيل الشكر . ارجو من الاخوان تثبيت هذا الموضوع القيم


----------



## laithmimi (12 فبراير 2011)

نرجو من المشريفين على المنتدى الكرام تثبيت هذا الموضوع لما فيه من معلومات


----------



## deaa qtashat (12 فبراير 2011)

ارجو التثبيت سريعا
لانه موضوع رائع حقيقتا 
واسئل مجرب


----------



## dirar89 (12 فبراير 2011)

ارجو من الاخوة الاعضاء المطالبة بتثبيت الموضوع الرائع و القيم


----------



## ahmedmohii2010 (12 فبراير 2011)

لى سؤال هل هناك فرق بين ال types عند إنشاء surface وهل يؤدى إختلاف الtype إلى إختلاف فى الكميات المحسوبة بين سطحين


----------



## ahmedmohii2010 (12 فبراير 2011)

وارجو من المهندس محمد ان يشرح لنا الفرق بنهم


----------



## abedodeh (12 فبراير 2011)

نرجو تثبيت الموضوع لاحتوائه على معلومات قيمة جدا جدا من ناحية انها تطرح لاول مرة والثانية مقدار الحرفية العالية فيها وشكرا جزيلا للمشرفين الاعزاء.


----------



## daneal zaher (13 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا بس ما اشتغل عندي


----------



## الكثافه (16 فبراير 2011)

أشكر جميع من طالب بتثبيت الموضوع، وأدعوكم لزيارة موقعنا لتتمكنو من متابعة جميع دروس سيفل 3 دي بالاضافة لمتابعة آخر اصدارات أوتوديسك للهندسة المدنية في مكان واحد: www.rho-eng.com
حيث سيكون موقعنا منبرا لتعلم سيفل 3 دي في العالم العربي قريبا بإذن الله تعالى


----------



## ابونجلاء2 (16 فبراير 2011)

شكرا لكم


----------



## elfaki (16 فبراير 2011)

أخى الكريم م. محمد الصمادى عند محاولة فتح الموقع المجانى المتخصص بتعليم تصميم و حساب كميات الطرق بإستخدام Auto Cad Civil3D لا يفتح معى وتأتى الرسالة التالية: This webpage is not available أرجو الإفادة وجزاك الله خيراً وبارك الله فيك.


----------



## saba alhunaiti (16 فبراير 2011)

ahmedmohii2010 قال:


> لى سؤال هل هناك فرق بين ال types عند إنشاء surface وهل يؤدى إختلاف الtype إلى إختلاف فى الكميات المحسوبة بين سطحين


 
يوجد أربعة انواع يمكن اختيارها عند بناء السطح، اثنان مخصصان لبناء volume surface
اما الفرق بين tin surface & grid surface هو ان grid surface يقرأ فقط ملفات DEM

DEM files typically contain land XYZ information at a regular grid-spaced interval to represent ground relief.

بينما TIN surface يقرأ بيانات متعددة مثل نقاط مساحية و خطوط كنتورية و break lines
:31:بالنسبة للكميات فهي تعتمد على مناسيب السطح بغض النظر عن طريقة إنشاء السطح.


----------



## saba alhunaiti (16 فبراير 2011)

elfaki قال:


> أخى الكريم م. محمد الصمادى عند محاولة فتح الموقع المجانى المتخصص بتعليم تصميم و حساب كميات الطرق بإستخدام Auto Cad Civil3D لا يفتح معى وتأتى الرسالة التالية: This webpage is not available أرجو الإفادة وجزاك الله خيراً وبارك الله فيك.


 
جرب هذا الرابط :
http://www.rho-eng.com/Tutorials


----------



## falah.hassan (16 فبراير 2011)

مشكورين زملائنا الاعزاء على الجهود المبذولة من قبلكم .... اخوكم المهندس العنبكي من العراق


----------



## saba alhunaiti (16 فبراير 2011)

*تصميم تقاطع دوار المدينة الرياضية باستخدام اتوكاد سيفل 3دي*






لرؤية فيديو يشرح تصميم الأنفاق و الجسور باستخدام سيفل 3دي من قبل الكثافه الهندسية 
زورونا على : 
http://www.rho-eng.com/Tutorials
وتابعوا الفيديو المعنون ب: 
*SPORT CITY INTERCHANGE*


----------



## الكثافه (17 فبراير 2011)

*تصميم الجسور في سيفل 3 دي من خلال Bridge Modeler*

السلام عليكم
بامكانكم رؤية فيديو تعليمي لشرح طريقة عمل Bridge Modeler في سيفل 3 دي كما جاء بالصورة السابقة بمشاركة زميلتي المهندسة صبا الحنيطي على نفس الموقع:
http://www.rho-eng.com/Tutorials


----------



## sosohoho (17 فبراير 2011)

ررررررررررررررررررووووووووووووووووووعهههههههههه بارك اللة فيك


----------



## الكثافه (17 فبراير 2011)

بالمناسبة، لمن يريد تحميل ملف الكاد لتقاطع المدينة المنورة مع الجسر ليتابعنا في موقعنا:
http://www.rho-eng.com/Tutorials


----------



## salaheldeen (17 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم لو سمحت عندى مشكله فى لاند 2009


----------



## الكثافه (18 فبراير 2011)

*هذه الصفحة مخصصة للسيفل 3 دي*



salaheldeen قال:


> السلام عليكم لو سمحت عندى مشكله فى لاند 2009


 هذه الصفحة مخصصة للسيفل 3 دي ولكن لامانع من أن تبعث لي استفسارك برسالة خاصة


----------



## az1615 (19 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم
حاولت عدة مرات للدخول الى الموقع http://www.rho-eng.com/Tutorials ولكن لم اتمكن من ذلك لظهور الرسالة ( يتعذر على Internet Explorer عرض صفحة ويب )


----------



## الكثافه (20 فبراير 2011)

az1615 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> حاولت عدة مرات للدخول الى الموقع http://www.rho-eng.com/tutorials ولكن لم اتمكن من ذلك لظهور الرسالة ( يتعذر على internet explorer عرض صفحة ويب )


 
جرب اصداراُ أحدث أو متصفح آخر! عذراٌ لهذا الخلل:87:


----------



## ذاكر الله دائما (26 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم بارك الله فيك مهندس محمد لو تكرمت ممكن تشرح طريقه التحويل من metric الي ukie بالخطوات


----------



## ودالتوم (26 فبراير 2011)

لو تكرمت أرجو تحميل دروس عن كيفية عمل الشيت و ال sheet manager


----------



## الكثافه (26 فبراير 2011)

ذاكر الله دائما قال:


> السلام عليكم بارك الله فيك مهندس محمد لو تكرمت ممكن تشرح طريقه التحويل من metric الي ukie بالخطوات


 
أولا UKIE هو ستايل يمكن تحميله أو تعديله... وأسهل طريقة أن تبدأ اللوحة باستخدام UKIE template.... 

ولكن لتحويل مشروع من metric الى UKIE (أي اضافة UKIE styles) الى اللوحة يوجد أكثر من طريقة منها:
اعمل ملف جديد على UKIE وانسخ كامل محتويات الملف الحالي اليه .... انتهى
باستخدام data share وذلك من خلال عمل لوحة جديدة UKIE واستيراد محتويات اللوحة القديمة اليها من خلال Data shortcut
بتحميل UKIE profile & template من خلال options
بالمناسبة، UKIE ستايل موجود مع البرنامج نسخة 2011 ويتم تحميلة من خلال configure setup..... أو من خلال add remove programs ثم Add more features


----------



## الكثافه (26 فبراير 2011)

ودالتوم قال:


> لو تكرمت أرجو تحميل دروس عن كيفية عمل الشيت و ال sheet manager


لايوجد هنا في سيفل 3دي sheetmanager كما في اللاند
الموضوع أبسط هنا.... ببساطة بعد طباعة جميع المقاطع على model view قم بالذهاب الى Output TAB واختر من plan production panel أمر create section sheets
E N J O Y:20:


----------



## زهزوه (27 فبراير 2011)

مشكورين أعضاء الكثافة لما تبذلوه من نفع , جزاكم الله خيراً .
لو سمحتم اذا ممكن فيديوهات عن ال pipe line


----------



## الرسام-suleman (27 فبراير 2011)

الاخ الكريم الكثافه اشكرك على معلوماتك الجيده ماشاءالله بس لو بتعبك فيدني عن البرنامج الاستاد في كل المجالات المدنيه .... تقبل مروري وتحياتي


----------



## الكثافه (27 فبراير 2011)

الرسام-suleman قال:


> الاخ الكريم الكثافه اشكرك على معلوماتك الجيده ماشاءالله بس لو بتعبك فيدني عن البرنامج الاستاد في كل المجالات المدنيه .... تقبل مروري وتحياتي


 لم أفهم المطلوب، يرجى تحديد طلبك لأتمكن ان شاء الله من الاجابة


----------



## ذاكر الله دائما (27 فبراير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا مهندس محمد وربي يكرمك ويزيدك من عمله


----------



## ذاكر الله دائما (27 فبراير 2011)

gلو سمحت يباشمهندس محمد البرنامج فيه امكانيه انى انزل على البروفيل الاوفست لمناسيب الارض الطبيعيه يمين ويسار زى برنامج اللاند؟؟؟؟


----------



## ذاكر الله دائما (1 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم مهندس محمد ربنا يبارك فيك ويزيدك آمين..... لو سمحت يباشمهندس ازاى اعمل templat اعرف فيه البنشات لو عندي اكثر من بنش.........ولو سمحت لو حضرتك تكرمت علينا وشرحت لنا كيفيه عمل intersection عن طريق برنامج civil 3d وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## أبو حفص أمجد (1 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم لو سمحت مهندس محمد عند عمل اكويشن للمشروع يظهر جزء في البروفيل حق الارض الطبيعيه بدون مناسيب ولا يظهر خط الارض الطبيعيه فى هذا المكان وايضا لا يظهر التكست الخاص بالاكويشن فى البروفيل ممكن حضرتك توضح ايه السبب وايه الحلول وربنا يوفقك


----------



## الكثافه (5 مارس 2011)

ذاكر الله دائما قال:


> السلام عليكم بارك الله فيك مهندس محمد لو تكرمت ممكن تشرح طريقه التحويل من metric الي ukie بالخطوات


 

أسهل طريقة: 
on the command line type:
AECCIMPORTSTYLES
ثم حدد ملف :
AutoCAD Civil 3D 2011 UKIE.dwt
وسيتم نقل جميع الستايلز لملفك الحالي


----------



## أبو حفص أمجد (5 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ياباشمهندس محمد حياك الله انا بعثت لحضرتك سؤال بالله عليك لو عندك حل ليه او اى تبرير ليه ارسله ....ليه عند عمل اكويشن او تحويل مسار عند انشاء البروفيل يظهر جزء من الارض الطبيعيه بدون مناسيب ويختفى خط الارض الطبيعيه فى هذا الجزء وليه التكست حق الاكويشن لا يظهر على البروفيل زي اللاند رجااااااااااااااااااااءا منتظر من حضرتك الرد ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## superdevotee (6 مارس 2011)

مهندس محمد
بعد إذنك كيف يمكن عمل ميول القطع والردم بطرق غير متوفرة في البرنامج
اريد عمل bench+detch
ولكن البرنامج لا يعطيني سوى ان اختار واحدا فقط
وهل يمكن عمل daylight mix
أو كيف يمكن إنشاء template خاص وحفظه كاملا بأبعاده ومواصفاته
و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ramey114 (8 مارس 2011)

الكثافه قال:


> لتحميل دليل لتعلم أساسيات برنامج autocad civil 3d من اعداد م. محمد الصمادي:
> http://www.4shared.com/document/ezcq0xm4/c3d_handout.html


الف شكرا على المجهود العظيم دة شكرااا


----------



## الكثافه (9 مارس 2011)

*موقع الكثافة الهندسية يحتوي جميع الملفات التعليمية لبرنامج السيفل 3دي مجانا*



ramey114 قال:


> الف شكرا على المجهود العظيم دة شكرااا


العفو ياأخي،
بفضل الله بامكانكم تحميل جميع ملفاتنا الآن من خلال موقعنا الالكتروني مباشرة
فمثلا بامكانك تحميل الدليل أعلاه من خلال الرابط التالي:
http://www.rho-eng.com/courses


----------



## محمد مزاحم (9 مارس 2011)

Dear my Brothers 
Thanks alot for you, but can you please provide the examples and explain the Gradings Tools In Civil 3D and how you can Design Multiple Slopes in one surface (like design Parking

Mzahem-yemen
).


----------



## az1615 (10 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم
استاذنا الغالي محمد صمادي وفقك الله على ما تبذله من جهود لنشر العلم والمعرفة للمهندس العربي
ولكن يا اخي لم استطع الدخول الى موقعكم مع اني جربت عدة متصفحات غير الانترنيت اكسبلور ولكن المشكلة ما زالت قائمة ( لا يمكن عرض الصفحة )
ارجوا منك المساعدة 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابو عباده المصري (14 مارس 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الاخ المهندس / محمد الصمادي بارك الله فيك بدايه احب ان اوضح لك مدي الاستفاده التي حصلت عليها من دروسك ومن شروحاتك لهذا البرنامج الرائع ولي اخي بعض الاستفسارات ارجو ات اجد لها اجابه لديك وهي : 
1 : - كيفيه تغيير السرعه التصميميه لجزء معين من ال alignment او تحديدا لمنحني راسي او افقي معين 
2:- كيفيه عمل امتداد لل alignment بمعني عندي طريق طوله 3000 متر ولكني حصلت علي رفع ل 1000 متر وقمت بتصميمها ثم جائني 1000 متر اخري وهكذا
3:- عند اختيار median depressed shoulder ext او median depressed shoulder vert
ياخذ الجزء ال paved من ال shoulder ميل جانبي ثابت 5% ارجو ايضاح كيفيه تغيير هذا الميل ليكون مثل ميل الطريق -2% مثلا 
في النهايه لك مني جزيل الشكر وآسف علي الاطاله


----------



## ramey114 (14 مارس 2011)

لو سمحت انا مش عارف اسجل فى الموقع الخاص بك ارجو انا ترد على


----------



## saba alhunaiti (21 مارس 2011)

أبو حفص أمجد قال:


> السلام عليكم ياباشمهندس محمد حياك الله انا بعثت لحضرتك سؤال بالله عليك لو عندك حل ليه او اى تبرير ليه ارسله ....ليه عند عمل اكويشن او تحويل مسار عند انشاء البروفيل يظهر جزء من الارض الطبيعيه بدون مناسيب ويختفى خط الارض الطبيعيه فى هذا الجزء وليه التكست حق الاكويشن لا يظهر على البروفيل زي اللاند رجااااااااااااااااااااءا منتظر من حضرتك الرد ولك جزيل الشكر


 

السلام عليكم :
الظاهر يوجد مشكلة بالملف ونرفق لك صورة تظهر فيها الارض الطبيعية على البروفيل بعد عمل Alignment Equation :77: يرجى إرسال الملف ل التأكد من المشكلة


----------



## عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي (22 مارس 2011)

مجهود اكثر من رائع جزاك اللة خير الدنيا والاخرة


----------



## ابو عباده المصري (25 مارس 2011)

ابو عباده المصري قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> الاخ المهندس / محمد الصمادي بارك الله فيك بدايه احب ان اوضح لك مدي الاستفاده التي حصلت عليها من دروسك ومن شروحاتك لهذا البرنامج الرائع ولي اخي بعض الاستفسارات ارجو ات اجد لها اجابه لديك وهي :
> 1 : - كيفيه تغيير السرعه التصميميه لجزء معين من ال alignment او تحديدا لمنحني راسي او افقي معين
> 2:- كيفيه عمل امتداد لل alignment بمعني عندي طريق طوله 3000 متر ولكني حصلت علي رفع ل 1000 متر وقمت بتصميمها ثم جائني 1000 متر اخري وهكذا
> ...


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الحمد لله ربنا قدرني وعرفت اجابه السؤالين الاول و الثالث لكن بالنسبه للسؤال الثاني لم اجد اجابته بعد .
اما بالنسبه للسؤال الاول فإجابته كالتالي 
نقف علي ال alignment ونعمل كلك يمين ثم نختار alignment properties ثم نختار التبويب dasign criteria ومنه نسطيع عمل نطاق او اكثر بسرعات مختلفه
وبالنسبه للسؤال الثالث فإنه من الافضل استخدام median conestsnt slope with barrier فمنه تستطيع تشكيل الجزيره الوسطيه للطريقه حسب القطاع النموذجي المطلوب فضلا عن تعدد خياراته وامكانيه التعديل علي حسب الرغبه 
واخيرا ارجوا من الاخوه من لديه اجابه عن السؤال الثاني الا يبخل بها علي وعلي سائر الاخوه في المنتدي 
وشكرا


----------



## محمد عسيل (25 مارس 2011)

بعد اذن الباشمهندس محمد الصمادى

كل القصة تتوقف على ادخال المناسيب الجديدة وعمل سطح لها ومن ثم سحب ال alingment للطول الجديد

تقف علي ال alignment وتعمل كليك و تسحبه للطول الجديد مثلاً (100 متر) وتدخل المناسيب الجديدة من خلال
points 
create points - alingments
import from file
وتتبع الأوامر وسوف يتم يتم ادخال النقاط او المناسيب الجديدة و تعمل ابديت للسطح و مباشرة سوف يتعدل البروفايل
و يمكنك بعد ذلك عمل المنسوب التصميمى 

وسوف تمشى معاك باذن الله.


----------



## ابو عباده المصري (25 مارس 2011)

محمد عسيل قال:


> بعد اذن الباشمهندس محمد الصمادى
> 
> كل القصة تتوقف على ادخال المناسيب الجديدة وعمل سطح لها ومن ثم سحب ال alingment للطول الجديد
> 
> ...


الاخ الكريم محمد عيسل شكرا جزيلا علي اهتمامك وعلي ردك علي السؤال واحب ان اخبرك باني وجد طريقه اخري لعمل امتداد لل alignment وهي كالتالي 
نقف علي ال alignment ثم نحدد فتظهر القائوه الخاصه به اعلي الشاشه فنختار منها geometry editor ثم نكمل رسم ال alignment عادي جدا باستخدام اوامر الرسم المتاحه مثل tangent -tangent او tangent - tangent withe curves وغيرها من اوامر الرسم العاديه و في النهايه احب ان اشكرك مره اخري علي اهتمامك وعلي تفاعلك الايجابي


----------



## الكثافه (12 أبريل 2011)

ابو عباده المصري قال:


> السلام عليكم،
> أعتذر عن تأخري بالاجابة، ولكن عندي مشكلة فنية منعتني من تسجيل فيديو بخصوص سؤال ابو عباده فيما يتعلق بالجزر الوسطية ......
> ولتعم الفائدة دعنا نوسع السؤال : ماذا لو كان نقطة المنسوب التصميمي المعطاة على طرف حجر رصيف، أو لنقل على الطرف الخارجي للأسفلت ..... بشكل عام نقطة الأسيمبلي تمثل مسار وبروفايل الطريق مالم نحدد غير ذلك .....
> والحل يكون بعدة طرق أسهلها وأنجعها استخدام Assembly Offsets ......


----------



## خالدc3d (12 أبريل 2011)

*center median*

*
السلام عليكم،
أعتذر عن تأخري بالاجابة، ولكن عندي مشكلة فنية منعتني من تسجيل فيديو بخصوص سؤال ابو عباده فيما يتعلق بالجزر الوسطية ...... 
ولتعم الفائدة دعنا نوسع السؤال : ماذا لو كان نقطة المنسوب التصميمي المعطاة على طرف حجر رصيف، أو لنقل على الطرف الخارجي للأسفلت ..... بشكل عام نقطة الأسيمبلي تمثل مسار وبروفايل الطريق مالم نحدد غير ذلك ..... 
والحل يكون بعدة طرق أسهلها وأنجعها استخدام Assembly Offsets ......* 

*السلام عليكم*
المهندس محمد الصمادي, جزاك الله خير على ماتقدمه لنا حول هذا البرنامج
ونرجوا المساعدة في *الجزر الوسطية ......ماهو التمبلت المناسب للجزيرة الوسطية عند منطقة التقاطع حيث عرض الجزيرة يتغير ليشكل حارة مرور اضافية من جهة اليسار لقد حاولت أن أستخدم

(subassemblie-lane from taperd median1,,,And 2)
لكن ظهر الشكل غير صحيح أرجو من حضرتك المساعدة ولك جزيل الشكر.

*


----------



## ابو عباده المصري (13 أبريل 2011)

الكثافه قال:


> ابو عباده المصري قال:
> 
> 
> > السلام عليكم،
> ...


----------



## eng sobhy (15 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله لك وجعلك ذلك فى ميزان حسناتك
اريد معرفة كيفيه عمل ال Bands الخاصة بالبروفيل وتظبيطها


----------



## الكثافه (16 أبريل 2011)

*عمل مسرب تخزين ضمن جزيرة وسطية*

لعمل مسرب تخزين بتعديل عروض الجزيرة الوسطية تحتاج لتحميل الملف المرفق وتطبيق ماجاء في الفيديو "Median Transition" ضمن صفحتنا
http://www.rho-eng.com/Tutorials
أتمنى لكم الفائدة ومنكم الدعاء لوالديّ


----------



## عباس الحديدي (16 أبريل 2011)

كيغ استطيع تحميل الدرسين 
SPORT CITY INTERCHANGE
Bridge Modeler


----------



## عباس الحديدي (16 أبريل 2011)

بالمناسبة شكرا على الدرس ورحم الله والديك واسكنهم فسيح جناته ... اخوك عباس الحديدي


----------



## عباس الحديدي (16 أبريل 2011)

هل من الممكن درس عن كيفية عمل المجسرات Loops and interchanges likes trumpet or full or partial cloverleaf


----------



## ابو عباده المصري (16 أبريل 2011)

الكثافه قال:


> لعمل مسرب تخزين بتعديل عروض الجزيرة الوسطية تحتاج لتحميل الملف المرفق وتطبيق ماجاء في الفيديو "Median Transition" ضمن صفحتنا
> http://www.rho-eng.com/Tutorials
> أتمنى لكم الفائدة ومنكم الدعاء لوالديّ



استاذنا العزيز المهندس محمد الصمادي عند الدخول علي الفديو الخاص بهذا الدرس "Median Transitionاجد فديو اخر وهو لدرس ال bridge modeler


----------



## الكثافه (21 أبريل 2011)

عباس الحديدي قال:


> كيغ استطيع تحميل الدرسين
> SPORT CITY INTERCHANGE
> Bridge Modeler


 
get latest realplayer and save immediately to your desktop


----------



## الكثافه (21 أبريل 2011)

*Median Transition*



ابو عباده المصري قال:


> استاذنا العزيز المهندس محمد الصمادي عند الدخول علي الفديو الخاص بهذا الدرس "Median Transitionاجد فديو اخر وهو لدرس ال bridge modeler


 
أعتذر عن هذا الخلل ..... أرفق لكم الرابط على 4shared لحين التأكد من حل المشكلة:
http://www.4shared.com/video/QAuILCZa/median_tapper.html

بالمناسبة، أنا أفضل مناداتي بأخي أو صديقي فضلا عن أستاذي .... فنحن زملاء في المنتدى وأخوة في الله


----------



## عباس الحديدي (21 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز ... وشكرا للرد واهتمامك .....تحياتي


----------



## صقر الهندسه (22 أبريل 2011)

الكثافه قال:


> من خلال هذا الرابط أتمنى أن أتمكن من توضيح امكانية :
> 
> عمل مقاطع نموذجية مرنة
> اضافة طبقات أخرى مثل طبقة التسوية topping
> ...


اخي الكريم لم يعد المف موجودا على 4شيرد نود التكرم منكم باعادة رفعه.. مع خالص الود


----------



## الكثافه (22 أبريل 2011)

*link*



صقر الهندسه قال:


> اخي الكريم لم يعد المف موجودا على 4شيرد نود التكرم منكم باعادة رفعه.. مع خالص الود


 
http://www.4shared.com/file/BZx3Rhs2/toppingMaterialsEarthwork.html

:85:


----------



## ابو عباده المصري (22 أبريل 2011)

الكثافه قال:


> أعتذر عن هذا الخلل ..... أرفق لكم الرابط على 4shared لحين التأكد من حل المشكلة:
> http://www.4shared.com/video/qauilcza/median_tapper.html
> 
> بالمناسبة، أنا أفضل مناداتي بأخي أو صديقي فضلا عن أستاذي .... فنحن زملاء في المنتدى وأخوة في الله



بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم وجزاك عنا كل خير


----------



## ودالتوم (28 أبريل 2011)

أرجو توضيح كيفية إظهار شبكة الإحداثيات على ال plan أو السيرفس في السيفل 3دي


----------



## الكثافه (1 مايو 2011)

ودالتوم قال:


> أرجو توضيح كيفية إظهار شبكة الإحداثيات على ال plan أو السيرفس في السيفل 3دي


السلام عليكمـ
* لطباعة مناسيب الشبكية نلمس السطح ونختار Add Labels ثم نختار spot elev. on grid
*أما لطباعة الاحداثيات فبعد اختيار spot elev. من Add labels في الخطوة السابقة، قم بتحرير نسق المسمى label style من خلال الضغط على أيقونة القلم، ومن ثم افتح ال text ******* 
بعدها اضف سطر لاحداثيات الشرق وآخر للشمال حسب الصورة المرفقة.


----------



## الطاهر اسماعيل مكي (5 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير .


----------



## haytham hamdi (5 مايو 2011)

مشكور


----------



## صقر الهندسه (7 مايو 2011)

الاخ "الكثافه" ,, الف شكر لك .. ولو تكرمت الربطين في المشاركتين #3 و #4 لا تعمل ..ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## صقر الهندسه (7 مايو 2011)

الله .. الله .. الله 
بارك الله فيك وجزاك خير الجزاء.. رووووووووعه


----------



## خالدc3d (12 مايو 2011)

أخي الكريم الأستاذ محمد صمادي جزاك الله خير على جهدك الطيب ورحم الله والديك واسأل الله الكريم أن يجعل عملك في ميزان حسناتك 
أخي اشكرك على الدرس الذي تشرح فيه الجزيرة الوسطية ... أخي الكريم الصوت في التسجيل غير واضح أبدا نرجوا منك اعادة التسجيل اذاممكن ولي رجاء منك أن تعطينا الملف الذي شرحت منه الدرس اذا لم يكن لديك مانع...
(CAD file)


----------



## tager_elmot (12 مايو 2011)

شكرا


----------



## م.الدجيل (12 مايو 2011)

:
http://www.4shared.com/file/BZx3Rhs2...Earthwork.html


----------



## الكثافه (15 مايو 2011)

*نسخة كاملة و مرخصة من أوتوديسك لمدة ثلاثة سنوات*

الأخوة الكرام، 
لابد أن أشير الى أن استعمال نسخة مرخصة يتيح المجال للمستخدم من تحديث البرنامج بشكل مستمر والافادة من الدعم الفني من شركة أوتوديسك .... 
والذي لايتمكن من شراء البرنامج بامكانه الحصول على نسخة كاملة و مرخصة من أوتوديسك لمدة ثلاثة سنوات .... كل ماعليك هو التسجيل بإيميلك الجامعي للموقع التالي لدى اوتوديسك:
http://students.autodesk.com/?nd=register

تذكر يجب أن تكون طالبا أو محاضرا وتمتلك ايميل لدى احدى الجامعات


----------



## خالدc3d (15 مايو 2011)

أخي الكريم لقد قمت بتتبع شرحك بخصوص الجزيرة الوسطية وأنشأت شكل الجزيرة من :
(Create Subassembly From Ply Line)
لكن كيف احفظ هذا الشكل بصيغة ------- .bak
as .bak file
علما اني استخدم نسخة 2112 وعندما حاولت أستخدام الملف الذي قمت بتزويدي به(.bak) الخاص بالجزيرة ظهر لي الرسالة التالية:
Warning Sunday, May 15, 2011 5:10:50 PM Roadway Roh [Subassembly.median].Net subassembly project, module, or class not found (Source: )
Warning Sunday, May 15, 2011 5:10:52 PM Roadway Roh [Subassembly.median].Net subassembly project, module, or class not found (Source: )
أرجو المساعدة علما أني استخدم نسخة مرخصة من Autodesk


----------



## zubeir (16 مايو 2011)

how to make sheet manger or plan production on civil 3d , and make sheet on paper A3


----------



## احمد محمود هاشم (16 مايو 2011)

*جزاك الله كل خير*​


----------



## عزة الدوري (20 مايو 2011)

الاخ محمد الصمادي وبقية الاخوان محترفي السيفل
لدي مشكلة في المقاطع العرضية وهي ان منسوب الارض الطبيعية والتصميمي هو نفسه و عندما اضغط كلك ايمن سيكشن فيو بروبرتيز - باندز لتغيير سيكشن 2 من سيرفس 1 الى الكوريدور يكون الكوريدور غير مضاف الى القائمة ارجو مساعدتي وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## الكثافه (22 مايو 2011)

*تابعونا على الفيس بوك*

http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/pages/Rho-Engineering/203157153055112


----------



## ramb (22 مايو 2011)

سلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
هل يوجد شرح برنامج في صرف الصحي


----------



## noor-noor (3 يوليو 2011)

يسلمواااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## zxzx_0007 (11 يوليو 2011)

شكرا شكرا شكرا


----------



## zxzx_0007 (11 يوليو 2011)

مشكوريييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين


----------



## م/رزق عبد العظيم (16 يوليو 2011)

شكراجزيلا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## moainy (19 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم اللة خيرا


----------



## tuzlu89 (18 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## الكثافه (18 أغسطس 2011)

عزة الدوري قال:


> الاخ محمد الصمادي وبقية الاخوان محترفي السيفل
> لدي مشكلة في المقاطع العرضية وهي ان منسوب الارض الطبيعية والتصميمي هو نفسه و عندما اضغط كلك ايمن سيكشن فيو بروبرتيز - باندز لتغيير سيكشن 2 من سيرفس 1 الى الكوريدور يكون الكوريدور غير مضاف الى القائمة ارجو مساعدتي وبارك الله فيكم


 please go back to corridor properties then to surface Tab and areate new corridor surface (datum) and add the formation/datum links then OK
now select the sectionview on the screen and click on SAMPLE MORE SOURCES and add your datum surface
thats all


----------



## sassit14 (24 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً و بارك الله فيك


----------



## ramb (24 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عباس الحديدي (9 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
الاخ الاستاذ محمد كيف يمكن عمل شبكة الاحداثيات xyعلى البلان ... وجزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## روني اوسو (9 سبتمبر 2011)

الاخ الاستاذ محمد كيف يمكن عمل شبكة الاحداثيات xyعلى البلان ...


----------



## عباس الحديدي (10 سبتمبر 2011)

استاذ محمد لقد جربت التعليمات لكن النتيجة هي على مسافات محددة مسبقا المنسوب ولاحداثيات لكن انا اريد شبكة كاملة على طول البلان .... عذرا للاطالة وشكرا


----------



## روني اوسو (11 سبتمبر 2011)

الاخ محمد اريد عمل شبكة احداثيات x,y ببرنامج سيفل 3د ولكن حتى الان لم يجيب احد على هذا السؤال


----------



## buraida (13 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## فرحان جواد (13 سبتمبر 2011)

الاخ محمد جزاك الله كل خير أرجو ان تشرح لنا كيفية اضافة الاحداثيات على Layouts من خلال الـ sheet manager


----------



## روني اوسو (21 سبتمبر 2011)

*سالت سؤال واحد منذ اسبوع ولا مجيب اين انتم ياخبراء سيفل 3د كيف يمكن رسم grid على البلان*​


----------



## محمد عسيل (21 سبتمبر 2011)

روني محمد قال:


> *سالت سؤال واحد منذ اسبوع ولا مجيب اين انتم ياخبراء سيفل 3د كيف يمكن رسم grid على البلان*​


بعد اذن الباشمهندس محمد الصمادي
يمكنك رسم شبكية حسب الأبعاد التى ترغب بها ثم من بعد ذلك استخراج الإحداثيات لها من الأمر ID . 
يوجد ليسب جميل لكتابةاحداثيات اى نقطة هنا بالمنتدى من رفع اخونا عزمى حماد بالرابط أدناه
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t71333.html
صراحة لا أعرف طريقة أخرى و لكن اعتقد هذه تفى بالغرض

مرفق رسمة توضيحية


----------



## محمداحمد طاحون (21 سبتمبر 2011)

الف شكر


----------



## ودالتوم (22 سبتمبر 2011)

أرجو المساعدة في كيفية إخراج الشيت (plan &profile) والمقاطع العرضية .. ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمد عسيل (22 سبتمبر 2011)

ودالتوم قال:


> أرجو المساعدة في كيفية إخراج الشيت (plan &profile) والمقاطع العرضية .. ولكم جزيل الشكر


يا ود التوم
يمكنك الرجوع الى دروس المهندس أشرف غنيم هنا بالمنتدى
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t198840.html
وهذا مكان الدروس 
http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/WuZxaUVF/sharing.html?rnd=81


----------



## عباس الحديدي (22 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم .... كيف لي ان احتفظ بستايل خاص بي او اعمل نسخ من ستايل قديم سواءا كان في الباندات او نسق قديم للبلان او البروفايل والمقاطع ... تحياتي للقائمين على الموقع


----------



## shebsawe (25 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## عباس الحديدي (13 أكتوبر 2011)

انتقلت لجوار ربها والدة الاستاذ المهندس محمد صمادي رحمها الله واسكنها فسيح جناته... ادعوا لها بالرحمة يرحمكم الله


----------



## محمد عسيل (13 أكتوبر 2011)

اللهم اجعلها فى جوار نبيك و حبيبك صلى الله عليه و سلم
و الهم اهلها و ذويها الصبر و حسن العزاء
انا لله و انا اليه لراجعون


----------



## الماحى دمنهور (15 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم أخى خالد ماذا فعلت فى هذه المشكله لانى أعانى منها الان


----------



## ابو عباده المصري (15 أكتوبر 2011)

إنا لله وإنا إليع راجعون ... رحم الله والده الاستاذم محمد الصمادي واسكنها فسيح جناته


----------



## عماد مغربي (16 أكتوبر 2011)

إنا لله وإنا اليه راجعون
الهم اغفر لها وارحما واسكنها مع الانبياء يا رب العالمين


----------



## elsaid_yehia (18 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا يا هندسة


----------



## كبلو ابراهيم (18 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور يا باشمهندس


----------



## hawkar87 (18 أكتوبر 2011)

تسلم..........


----------



## بوقعيقيص (19 أكتوبر 2011)

ارجووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووكم اريد هذا البرنامج 

Autodesk Dynamite VSP Plug-in for 3ds Max Design 2010 or 2011 - English 

وجزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## بوقعيقيص (19 أكتوبر 2011)

ارجووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووكم اريد هذا البرنامج 

Autodesk Dynamite VSP Plug-in for 3ds Max Design 2010 or 2011 - English 

وجزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (19 أكتوبر 2011)

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون ... رحم الله جميع امواتنا واموات المسلمين وجعل مئواهم الجنه
عظم الله اجركم اخ م محمد الصمادي


----------



## علي محمد الهراامه (24 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله خيرا الجزاء وشكرا لمجهوداتكم المركز الاردني الذي اثبت فعلا انه ينشر العلم والمعرفة حول هذا البرنامج وليس طموحه المكسب المادي وشكرا


----------



## محمد عسيل (8 نوفمبر 2011)

بوقعيقيص قال:


> ارجووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووكم اريد هذا البرنامج
> 
> Autodesk Dynamite VSP Plug-in for 3ds Max Design 2010 or 2011 - English
> 
> وجزاكم الله الف خير



راجع موضوع المهندس فواز العنسى الموجود بالمنتدى على الرابط أدناه

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=271950


----------



## yousefrajb (25 يناير 2012)

قم بتنزيل برنامج 3d max 2012 ولن تحتاج الى برنامج dynamite


----------



## mamathashem (26 يناير 2012)

thank......................................


----------



## mostafammy (27 يناير 2012)

ان لله وان إلية راجعون 
رحمها الله واسكنها الله فسيح جناته


----------



## الماحى دمنهور (12 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم المهندس محمد انا نزلت نموذج الجزيره الوسطيه القابل للتوسعه ولاكنه لا يعمل عندى يظهر خطأ


----------



## الماحى دمنهور (12 مارس 2012)

المشكله الثانيه حدث عندى تداخل فى الكرودرو فى الدوران فكيف اعالج هذه المشكله ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## المساح محمد (12 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابو يحيى السوري (13 مارس 2012)

_*جزاك الله كل خير 
وبارك الله فيك وبجهودك*_


----------



## الكثافه (18 مارس 2012)

*أن أعود متأخرا خير من أن لا أعود*

أشكر جميع الأخوة الذين شاركوني العزاء بوفاة والدتي الحاجة أم محمد رحمها الله
وأشكر جميع من حضر واتصل وراسل وأسرّ الدعاء لهاإنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون​ولقد عدت ان شاء الله لخدمتكم والعود أحمد
*http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/p...03157153055112*


----------



## lora (8 أبريل 2012)

لوسمحتم عندي مشكلة بتحويل النقاط من الاتوكاد إلى السيفل3د,حيث قمت بنخ مجموعة نقاط من ملف اتوكاد إلى ملفي عل السيفل وكانت خاصية هذه النقاط هي (block reference) طبعا عند اختيارها كما هي لا يمكن تحويلها لذلك قمت بتفجيرها ثم طلبت تحويلها فطلب اخنيار النقاط لكن ماذا اختار هنا لم يقبل باي شيء كله يقول فشل اختر النقاط فما هو الشيء الذي اختاره بعد التفجير؟
وشكرا


----------



## abedodeh (8 أبريل 2012)

حياك الله اخوي ابو على وساق الله على ايام الدورات ربنا يعيدها على خير


----------



## YOUNIS MOHAMED (9 أبريل 2012)

لك الشكر والتحية وجزاك الله الف خير بس بطلب الباصويرد والسيريل نمر civil 3d 2011


----------



## السيدنصير (9 أبريل 2012)

لو سمحت 
شرح الطباعة والاخراج بالسيفل
ضرورى


----------



## علاء الدين الحسني (3 يونيو 2012)

بارك الله بك


----------



## علاء الدين الحسني (3 يونيو 2012)

اللهم صل على محمد


----------



## ابو يحيى السوري (3 يونيو 2012)

_*جزاك الله عنا كل خير*_


----------



## علاء الدين الحسني (3 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم 
سؤال 
هل من الممكن رسم هذا المقطع المرفقة بالقوالب الجاهزة 
 بحيث يوجد فيه تطبيق العلو الاضافي 
ويوجد قوس على الكتف 


وبارك الله بك​


----------



## علاء الدين الحسني (3 يونيو 2012)

*الاخ المهندس محمد الصمادي ارجو المساعد*

وبارك الله بك وشكرا لك


----------



## علاء الدين الحسني (3 يونيو 2012)

_*لاخ المهندس محمد الصمادي ارجو المساعد*__*الاخ المهندس محمد الصمادي ارجو المساعد اذا كان لديك الوقت واذا كان لديك ارجو الشرح المفصل لينا مشروع والمقصع العرضي كما بالشكل رسمت الشكل بالاند الحمد لله وطبق العلو الاضافي 

ولكن ب برنامج civil 3dلم استطيع فعل شي 

وبارك الله بك وشكرا لك​*_​


----------



## metkal (6 يونيو 2012)

رحمها الله و اسكنها فسيح جناته


----------



## احمد شواني (14 يونيو 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## علاء الدين الحسني (1 أكتوبر 2012)

الله يرحم الحاجة ام محمد فوق الارض وتحت الارض ويوم العرض الاكبر ويجعل مثواها الجنة يا ارحم الراحمين يا الله


----------



## الكينج مجدى (2 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم
لو سمحت يا جماعه بالله عليكم لو حد يقدر يشرحلنا ازاى نستخدم برنامج السيفيل فى عمل مسار لقطار سكه حديد او مشروع بسيط نعرف ازاى نعمل مسار لقطار سه حديد وازاى نعمل القطاعات العرضيه وهكذا
بالله عليكم الطلب ده ضرورى جداااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## الكثافه (3 أكتوبر 2012)

عذرا للغياب طوال هذه الفترة 
ارجوا تذكيري صباحا لأرسل لك الاسيمبلي أن شاء الله


----------



## محمد عسيل (4 أكتوبر 2012)

حمداً لله على سلامة عودتكم للمنتدى 
و ربنا يوفقك فيما تقدمه من عمل و شرح للمهندسين
و ما تطول الغيبة علينا تانى مرة


----------



## brraq (4 أكتوبر 2012)

اهلاً بك مرة اخرى في المنتدى يا بش مهندس محمد وكنا مستنيك من فترة
اتمنى لو تشرح لنا كيفية عمل Box Culvert تحت مسار الطريق لاكن بطريقة اوسع 
كنت قد شرحتها في احد الدروس لاكن اختصرة كثير من الخطوات وبالتالي لم نستطيع الفهم


----------



## الكثافه (4 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم
من الملاحظ أن الأغلبية تهمل استخدام برنامج Autodesk Subassembly Composer 2013
البرنامج سهل ورائع وان شاء الله سأقوم بعرض فيديو قريبا بهذا الخصوص


----------



## علي الدبس (4 أكتوبر 2012)

*[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكور مشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا[/FONT][FONT=&quot] ااااااااا[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا

[/FONT]*


----------



## الكثافه (4 أكتوبر 2012)

علاء الدين الحسني قال:


> _*لاخ المهندس محمد الصمادي ارجو المساعد*__*الاخ المهندس محمد الصمادي ارجو المساعد اذا كان لديك الوقت واذا كان لديك ارجو الشرح المفصل لينا مشروع والمقصع العرضي كما بالشكل رسمت الشكل بالاند الحمد لله وطبق العلو الاضافي
> 
> ولكن ب برنامج civil 3dلم استطيع فعل شي
> 
> وبارك الله بك وشكرا لك​*_​



يرجى تحميل الملف المرفق وادراجه ضمن Tool Palettes بالطريقة التالية:
Rt. Click on any tab of the tool palettes and chose import subassemblies

واذكرك بضرورة التعلم على subassembly composer 
راجيا لكم الافادة ومنكم الدعاء
محمد الصمادي


----------



## علاء الدين الحسني (4 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا مهندس محمد شكرا جزيلا سوال هذا المقطع في حالة القطع كيف يمكننا ان نزيد الطبقة الثالثة فقط مترا واحد في حالة الردم مع بقاء الطبقتان الاولى والثاني كما هما سؤال ثاني انا لا عرف subassembly composer ممكن ان تشرح لنا عن هذا الموضوع


----------



## علاء الدين الحسني (4 أكتوبر 2012)

الكثافه قال:


> السلام عليكممن الملاحظ أن الأغلبية تهمل استخدام برنامج Autodesk Subassembly Composer 2013البرنامج سهل ورائع وان شاء الله سأقوم بعرض فيديو قريبا بهذا الخصوص


بارك الله بك


----------



## brraq (5 أكتوبر 2012)

الكثافه قال:


> السلام عليكم
> من الملاحظ أن الأغلبية تهمل استخدام برنامج Autodesk Subassembly Composer 2013
> البرنامج سهل ورائع وان شاء الله سأقوم بعرض فيديو قريبا بهذا الخصوص




كم بحث في مواقع الانترنت على شرح عربي لهذا البرنامج ولم اجد 
جزاك الله خير نحن ننتظرك بفارغ الصبر


----------



## علاء الدين الحسني (8 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم مهندس محمد 

ممكن اذا سمحت مخطط الطريق الموجود بالفيديو gore area 

لاتمكن من دراسة الفيديو 


وشكرا


----------



## عباس الحديدي (30 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم 
اخ محمد صمادي اتعبناك كثيرا وقد ارسلت لك على الفيس بوك على حسابك الخاص برسالة على كيفية عمل شبكة احداثيات في المخططات بعد عمل البروفايل شيت ان امكن وجزاك الله الف خير عنا


----------



## delshadomer (30 أكتوبر 2012)

thanks alot


----------



## م زيد علي القليسي (1 ديسمبر 2012)

اللهم اني اشهدك اني احب المهندس محمد فيك واسئلك ان تكتب لة الاجر وتغفر ذنوبة وتزدة علما الى علمة وفهماً ألى فهمة .. آآآآآآآمين يارب العالمين.
أخي المهندس / محمد الصماطي حقيقة أني قد إستفدت كثيراً من شرحك لبرنامج السيفل ثري دي ولكني حاولت ان اعثر عليك في مواقع النت والفيس بوك لأقدم لك شكري وتقديري ,,,
ولم اتمكن إلى اليوم وبالصدفة وانا ابحث عن موقع لتحميل ملفاتك التعليمية فأرجوا منك غاية الرجاء ان تساعدني في إيجاد روابط التحميل ..
أنا مهندس مدني أعمل في أمانة العاصمة في صنعاء اليمن : مشاريع التقاطعات ( الجسور والأنفاق ) وأود الإستفادة منكم ومن خبراتكم في مجال تصميم الجسور لأني اشتغل على السيفل 3دي والريفت وال3دي ماكس ديزاين ولدي بعض الإستفسارات أرجوا ان لا تبخلوا عليا بعلمكم . وارجوا ايظاً موقعكم في الفيس بوك لمزيد من التواصل ( zaid algalesy) اسمي على الفيس بوك.


----------



## محمد عسيل (19 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك خيرا
ارجو الإطلاع عل هذه المشاركة و الإجابة على السؤال
و لك وافر الشكر و التقدير
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t352636.html


----------



## تافكه (20 ديسمبر 2012)

سلام عليكم الله يجازيكم الخير يا جماعة عندى مشكلة فى تنصيب civil 3d system 64حيث عندما اعمل نسخ للكود وانقر على path يطلع هاى العبار الى موجود مع صورة او ينطينى error
او could not get debuge privilige aru admin


----------



## فواز العنسي (20 ديسمبر 2012)

مهندس تافكه اختار ملف الكرك بالماوس الايمن ثم الامر Run as administrator ثم اضغط على PATH انشاء الله تنحل المشكله


----------



## ASIM BREMA (23 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله ير


----------



## الكثافه (31 يوليو 2013)

السلام عليكم
اشارة الى الأسئلة المتعددة بخصوص معالجة التداخلات بالـ daylights خصوصا عند الرامبات واللوبات وطرق الخدمات، فانني ارفق لكم أحد الحلول البسيطة والسهلة التطبيق استكمالا للفيديو السابق الذي نشرته لتوضيح المشكلة:
رابط الفيديو: http://www.4shared.com/video/xH6F_KIx/Daylight.html
رابط الصفة: rho.4shared.com
تمنياتي لكم بالافادة والدعاء لي ولوالدَي


----------



## الكثافه (31 يوليو 2013)

نسخة ملف الفيديو على سيفل 2013
http://www.4shared.com/photo/EDHq2IE1/grading.html


----------



## freemanghassan (1 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير ورحم الله والدتك .. آمين يارب العالمين​


----------



## ragelalmra (5 أغسطس 2013)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ahmad.gar25 (3 مايو 2015)

ابحث عن bridge modeler for civil 3d 2013 الرجاء المساعدة


----------



## احمد زيدان الواسطي (6 مايو 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا وننتظر المزيد


​


----------

